# USA entrega el escrito a Rusia, Blinken en directo, OTAN a las 19h



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Pues eso, entregada la respuesta americana. Confirmado.

Rumores: Parece ser que dos escritos, uno de USA y otro de la OTAN, y que no han cedido en nada.


Blinken debería haber salido a las 18h, pero aún no. Aquí el directo (vídeo completo cortesía de @Zbeeks 1235 ):



Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> _[Actualizado a un mejor vídeo por Zbeeks 1235]_



Y lo de la OTAN debería poder verse aquí:



https://www.natomultimedia.tv/app/home



Resumen de la OTAN:
_1/2 El secretario general de la OTAN describe la respuesta de la OTAN a las demandas d Rusia en un nuevo discurso:
-Restablecer los lazos y oficinas diplomáticas formales entre la OTAN y Rusia -Rusia debe retirar sus fuerzas de Ucrania, Georgia, Moldavia
-Proponer sesiones informativas mutuas sobre ejercicios militares y políticas nucleares.

2/2
- Hacer que Rusia 'se abstenga de adoptar posturas de fuerza coercitiva, retórica agresiva y actividades malignas' -Modernizar documento de Viena sobre transparencia militar
- Inicie 'conversaciones serias" sobre el control de armas, incluidas las armas nucleares y los misiles de alcance intermedio/corto_



Actualizado, y quizá donde sí haya chicha:

_La reunión de Normandy Four a nivel de asesores terminó en París después de 8.5 horas_



Actualizo sobre esto último:


----------



## Iron IQ (26 Ene 2022)

Habemus guerra!


----------



## NEKRO (26 Ene 2022)

ALEA IACTA EST


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

La culpa de de Europa por dejarse llevar por unos tipos de otro continente en vez de negociar y comerciar directamente con su vecino. Lástima haya guerra y nos comamos 25% de inflación, así espabilamos. Ya nos la prepararon en la IIGM y ahora caemos de nuevo.

A no ser que sea lo que buscan...


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> La culpa de de Europa por dejarse llevar por unos tipos de otro continente en vez de negociar y comerciar directamente con su vecino. Lástima haya guerra y nos comamos 25% de inflación, así espabilamos. Ya nos la prepararon en la IIGM y ahora caemos de nuevo.



Europa no pinta nada desde 1945, o tal vez 1918.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

No hay nada que negociar.. Rusia que se dé el puto de lugansk


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No hay nada que negociar.. Rusia que se dé el puto de lugansk



Negociar el precio del gas, me refiero. En serio crees que esta movida viene dada por una llanura cubierta de permafrost? Vamos, por favor...


----------



## Franchi (26 Ene 2022)

Ojo a las bolsas mañana jueves... como Europa está pasando del tema EEUU puede forzar un crash para meter miedo. A ver la FED, podría facilitar el hundimiento y de paso arrasar las cripto. Aparte, el crash hace a Putin más propenso a arriesgar.


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Ene 2022)

Putin le pone al tonto este 20 topoles apuntándole y se acaba el conflicto


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Negociar el precio del gas, me refiero. En serio crees que esta movida viene dada por una llanura cubierta de permafrost? Vamos, por favor...



Y que cojones hay que negociar..Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania y derribo un avión de pasajeros de paso.
ES RIDÍCULO TODO...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Putin le pone al tonto este 20 topoles apuntándole y se acaba el conflicto



Los armenios se quejaron que sus misiles rusos fallaban más que una escopeta de feria


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Sale Blinken


Vaya, sí es cierto que el documento es secreto. El primer periodista ha dicho que, ya que no se puede hacer preguntas técnicas sobre el documento, pues patata. Y Blinken lo ha resaltado en la respuesta, no habrá comentario técnico. Interesante.


----------



## Virolai (26 Ene 2022)

qué teatro


----------



## Elbrujo (26 Ene 2022)

Guanooo


----------



## craxo (26 Ene 2022)

Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

craxo dijo:


> Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk



Todo teatro


----------



## Jake el perro (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Todo teatro



Exacto


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

Habemus ostias o no?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Negociar el precio del gas, me refiero. En serio crees que esta movida viene dada por una llanura cubierta de permafrost? Vamos, por favor...



Te olvidas del grano, importante factor a medio y largo plazo para la "seguridad europea".


----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Declaración de guerra


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

Si, como cuando la OTAN arrasó los balcanes. Media Europa anti otan, no te jode...


----------



## Chihiro (26 Ene 2022)

¿Soy el único que piensa que toda esa "información" sobre la necesidad de guardar reservas de agua y comida que han estado publicando varios países está relacionado con todo este tinglado?


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (26 Ene 2022)

Tu prepara un buen montón de leña y un buen burro


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Algo que me mosquea bastante es que el documento sea secreto, o "no público".

¿Por qué, si en el documento debería constar lo mismo que dicen en las comparecencias? 


Es más, si se trata de la seguridad europea, ¿por qué cojones depende de un documento secreto redactado por un país no europeo?


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Algo que me mosquea bastante es que el documento sea secreto, o "no público".
> 
> ¿Por qué, si en el documento debería constar lo mismo que dicen en las comparecencias?
> 
> ...



Porque Europa es la PUTA de EEUU, por eso no cuadra nada.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

_"No es un documento de negociación formal", dice @SecBlinken sobre la respuesta de Estados Unidos a Rusia. Dice que @POTUS estuvo íntimamente involucrado en su redacción en los últimos días, al igual que los aliados 

 _


Redactado en parte por el senil, me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Porque Europa es la PUTA de EEUU, por eso no cuadra nada.



Habrás visto que Ucrania le pidió a Alemania 100,000 chalecos y cascos, y les van a enviar 5,000 cascos. Eso y otras declaraciones alemanas, que son para pensar si la puta no quiere hacer el servicio fetish que le piden los yankis.






Por los rusos, debería ser hacia mediados de febrero. Otra cosa es que empiece antes para quitarles esa futura ventaja, que es enorme, con la cantidad de tropas que tienen amasadas.



O que no pase nada, pero lo cierto es que "nada" sería lo más sorprendente.


----------



## 2 años (26 Ene 2022)

El trato va a ser, Suecia y Finlandia se meten en la OTAN.

Ucrania para ti Putin, lo que no sé es de qué manera.
Si les van a dejar poner un gobierno pro ruso (eso sería a largo plazo)...si se van a comprometer por escrito a no enviar ni un arma a los ucranianos...

Además las exigencias de Putin no solo eran referentes a Ucrania, era algo así como que dejaran toda esa zona, que era ex URSS, bajo su dominio de nuevo.

Así que alomejor es, Suecia y Finlandia a la OTAN y el resto pa vosotros.

Sino... chungo.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Algo que me mosquea bastante es que el documento sea secreto, o "no público".
> 
> ¿Por qué, si en el documento debería constar lo mismo que dicen en las comparecencias?
> 
> ...



_¿Quién ganó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, eh, quién?

Pues eso._


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Habrás visto que Ucrania le pidió a Alemania 100,000 chalecos y cascos, y les van a enviar 5,000 cascos. Eso y otras declaraciones alemanas, que son para pensar si la puta no quiere hacer el servicio fetish que le piden los yankis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que la puta es Francia y sus primos cercanos los British, ambos creadores de lo que hoy es EEUU. Esos primeros se pegan y luego quedan para joder al resto.

A qué cojones viene Inglaterra a defender la UE si lleva décadas jodiéndola? pues eso, de Caballo de Troya nuevamente.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> _¿Quién ganó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, eh, quién?
> 
> Pues eso._



USA


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> _¿Quién ganó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, eh, quién?
> 
> Pues eso._



Quien gana es quien escribe la historia y ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Sputnik (26 Ene 2022)

Pero de que cojones de hostias hablais?

Ni hostias ni leches, venga todos a dormir y dejad de consumir recursos energeticos de vuestros padres, ninis de los cojones!


----------



## Ludovicus (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que cojones hay que negociar..Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania y derribo un avión de pasajeros de paso.
> ES RIDÍCULO TODO...



Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania que siempre fue rusa después de que los nacionalistas ucranianos dieran un golpe de estado violento con apoyo occidental para echar a un presidente pro-ruso elegido democráticamente, pero ya sabemos que la democracia solo es intocable cuando la gente vota a quien tiene que votar.


----------



## LetalFantasy (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Ene 2022)

¿Alguna amenaza más de sanciones económicas Paco? 

China a punto de ganar otra batalla sin pegar un tiro, pero mientras nos engaña a todos como anteriormente lo hacían los otros


----------



## torre01 (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que cojones hay que negociar..Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania y derribo un avión de pasajeros de paso.
> ES RIDÍCULO TODO...



En dos preguntas queda la clara la posición de Rusia y la raíz del problema


----------



## Virolai (26 Ene 2022)

bla bla bla, costes masivos para Rusia, bla bla bla


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Alguna amenaza más de sanciones económicas Paco?
> 
> China a punto de ganar otra batalla sin pegar un tiro, pero mientras nos engaña a todos como anteriormente lo hacían los otros



Esos son herederos directos de Sun Tzu, juegan en otra liga. Han ganado la guerra antes de.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

[


FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> USA



En tal caso ganó la guerra fría, no la IIGM.
Menos Hollywood y más lectura.


La IIGM la perdió Hitler, que no Alemania, y si alguien la ganó, fueron rusos y británicos.
USA, dice...
Menuda ignorancia la tuya, cuando el miedo alemán, ya con la guerra con mal pronóstico, era que fueran los rusos quienes llegaran a Berlín.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Por los rusos, debería ser hacia mediados de febrero. Otra cosa es que empiece antes para quitarles esa futura ventaja, que es enorme, con la cantidad de tropas que tienen amasadas.
> 
> O que no pase nada, pero lo cierto es que "nada" sería lo más sorprendente.
> 
> ...



Y llegaron montados en studebackers


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> bla bla bla, costes masivos para Rusia, bla bla bla



La economía Vladimir de mierda no aguantará mucho


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y llegaron montados en studebackers





Menudo argumento de mierda


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

torre01 dijo:


> En dos preguntas queda la clara la posición de Rusia y la raíz del problema



El problema que RUSIA creo ..que cojones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Menudo argumento de mierda



Claro las rutas árticas la ruta del Cáucaso y hará la ruta los ángeles vladivostock..


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

Pero no veis que con el Nord Stream 2 activo y un buen contrato a largo plazo, Europa tendría una estabilidad energética que ni UK ni EEUU pueden permitir?

Sois gilipollas o qué os pasa?

Madre de Dios...


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Claro las rutas árticas la ruta del Cáucaso y hará la ruta los ángeles vladivostock..



No se te entiende aquí, no sé a qué te refieres.


Por cierto, esos camiones que dices eran de arriendo, al acabar la guerra se fueron de vuelta. Y sí, fueron muy importantes. Pero de ahí a decir que la guerra la ganaron los americanos porque los rusos avanzaron en camiones americanos alquilados, pues ya te cagas...


----------



## uberales (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> [
> 
> 
> En tal caso ganó la guerra fría, no la IIGM.
> ...



Rusia si no fuera por el aparato logístico americano se hubieran quedado años detrás de los Urales, que era el plan. Sin la maquinaria americana nada de nada... Lo de poner carne de cañón en una guerra de tipo industrial es una payasada. Las guerras las gana la logística y EEUU pudo haber entrado en Berlín semanas antes que los soviéticos, si no hubiera habido pacto en Yalta...


----------



## explorador (26 Ene 2022)

Estaba claro cuál había sido la respuesta


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ene 2022)

Si se confirma rusia esta obligada a actuar sin perdida de tiempo.

Habemus guerra?


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ene 2022)

guerra psicologica?.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

explorador dijo:


> Estaba claro cuál había sido la respuesta



Y por qué habla EEUU por Ucrania? Ya la ha invadido o qué?

Es un país no Otan sin ningún tipo de relación con EEUU. EEUU tocando los cojones para variar. A EEUU le jode que los europeos nos calentemos a cambio de Euros. Dios que putos cansinos!!!


----------



## Virolai (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La economía Vladimir de mierda no aguantará mucho



Eso llevan diciendo 8 años. Economía cucaracha: primitiva pero resistente.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues USA ha rechazado el ultimátum ruso.

¿Y ahora qué?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Virolai dijo:


> Eso llevan diciendo 8 años. Economía cucaracha: primitiva pero resistente.



Si les va de fábula con otra burbuja del ladrillo


----------



## 2 años (26 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Si se confirma rusia esta obligada a actuar sin perdida de tiempo.
> 
> Habemus guerra?




Bueno, puede ser esto de puertas para afuera, y para dentro las pueden aceptar, porque el documento final no será público.

Ninguno de los dos, de cara al público pueden ceder.
La OTAN puede decir públicamente lo que quiera y haber firmado por debajo cualquier cosa.

Si eso pasa a ver cómo hace Putin para en su casa decir que lo han logrado, dejando pasar el tiempo sin que pase nada y los ucros no se armen más, e incluyendo el Donbass y Crimea oficialmente en Rusia, supongo.

Así ganarían todos de cara al público.
Por debajo hubiera ganado Putin...
La OTAN metería a Finlandia y Suecia en la OTAN.

Yo que se...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Bueno, pues USA ha rechazado el ultimátum ruso.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué?



Que cojones hay que negociar ..Rusia está invasora


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Bueno, pues USA ha rechazado el ultimátum ruso.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué?



Que cojones hay que negociar ..Rusia es invasora


----------



## EGO (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero no veis que con el Nord Stream 2 activo y un buen contrato a largo plazo, Europa tendría una estabilidad energética que ni UK ni EEUU pueden permitir?
> 
> Sois gilipollas o qué os pasa?
> 
> Madre de dios...



A ver,hamego....que aqui somos todos feligreses de la santa iglesia del mad max.

Queremos colapso brutal de todo para tener una minima oportunidad de pasar a cuchillo a los tecnocratas de la agenda 2030.

Con gas e impresora funcionando nos van a seguir apretando las tuercas con la plandemia y el calentamiento hueval,pero con una guerra mundial se acabaron las mariconadas y habria un auge de movimientos identitarios en contra de la guerra y de los lideres politicos,que se quedarian con el culo al aire.

Tal vez la guerra es lo mejor que le puede ocurrir a Europa para reventar la burbuja de seguridad y comodidad en la que llevamos viviendo decadas...y que nos ha vuelto debiles.

Gracias a una guerra civil se limpio España de rojos de mierda y se pudo pegar un buen salto adelante(de verdad,no como el de Mao).Aun estamos viviendo de las rentas de esa guerra.


----------



## kikoseis (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> _"No es un documento de negociación formal", dice @SecBlinken sobre la respuesta de Estados Unidos a Rusia. Dice que @POTUS estuvo íntimamente involucrado en su redacción en los últimos días, al igual que los aliados
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Le habrá llamado hijo de puta :


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ene 2022)

responden provocando mas a rusia.

Estos hijos de puta quieren guerra , por si a alguien le quedara alguna duda.


----------



## alas97 (26 Ene 2022)

todavía rusia esta pagándole a uruguay la carne que se comieron los generales rusos y stalin, los soldados tenían caldo de estopa y lo que podían rapiñar. uruguay no ve dinero, sino que le mandan chatarrilla militar de octava mano.

Me alegro que todo el dinero que robaron los oligarcas rusos y el putin este en sus bancos rusos con sede en mockba.

No lo tienen en suiza, ni en uk, ni eeuu. eso me hace dormir tranquilo. uff macho no veas el peso que se me ha quitado.

es un patriota de verdad que vela por su pueblo al que tiene en la miseria.

pero en fin, biba rusia y xin jin ping-on


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Por supuesto Rusia hará una guerra en pleno invierno..la última bvez que hizo eso no fue bien


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> responden provocando mas a rusia.
> 
> Estos hijos de puta quieren guerra , por si a alguien le quedara alguna duda.



Si te parece poco lo que han hecho en Armenia y lo que han intentado en Kazajistan, si te parece poca provocación...

Lo mismo quieren "mambo" para reequilibrar la situación de disparate económico que han creado. Estamos a pocos días de la salida del Criptoyuan referenciado en oro, eso deja a occidente con el ojete al aire.


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Pero no veis que con el Nord Stream 2 activo y un buen contrato a largo plazo, Europa tendría una estabilidad energética que ni UK ni EEUU pueden permitir?
> 
> Sois gilipollas o qué os pasa?
> 
> Madre de Dios...



EEUU quiere joder a Europa, así de claro. Porque es su rival, y los anglos siempre han maniobrado para que no forme un bloque homogéneo, y siga sin levantar cabeza.

Pero por lo visto, algunos son tan necios como para querer una guerra en Europa que sabe Dios como podría terminar.


----------



## Ufo (26 Ene 2022)

Si mañana Putin dice no hay gas para Europa..los alemanes este invierno pasan frío y las burbujas especulativas revientan .... El ejército Ruso está en la frontera para repeler cualquier ataque no para atacar por ya han ganado


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Que cojones hay que negociar ..Rusia es invasora



Eres un cansino a sueldo. Si queremos mentiras ponemos la tele, hijodeputa.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué CHINA no dice absolutamente NADA?


----------



## Prophet (26 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Rusia si no fuera por el aparato logístico americano se hubieran quedado años detrás de los Urales, que era el plan. Sin la maquinaria americana nada de nada... Lo de poner carne de cañón en una guerra de tipo industrial es una payasada. Las guerras las gana la logística y EEUU pudo haber entrado en Berlín semanas antes que los soviéticos, si no hubiera habido pacto en Yalta...



Hombre también porque la URSS se enfrentaba al 72% de las fuerzas alemanas y el resto al 28%.


----------



## Linsecte2000 (26 Ene 2022)

Viene ya?? Viene ya??


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Ene 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


> _¿Quién ganó la Segunda Guerra Mundial, eh, quién?
> 
> Pues eso._



Qui?
Qui?


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Los llamados "expertos en Europa del Este" hablan de sanciones que dañarían la economía rusa en caso de invasión (sic), y podrían provocar protestas masivas contra Putin... Por lo visto los títulos se los han dado en la tómbola, o era eso o la Chochona.

Claaaro, a Europa Occidental que se lie parda no le afecta en absoluto. Ellos tienen lo que has dicho, nosotros... "algodón, esclavos y arrogancia".


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> USA



Los cojones, si no es por la URSS en el frente oriental, los americanos no desembarcan ni en Londres


----------



## Kareo (26 Ene 2022)

Entonces,¿no hay concesiones por ninguna parte? En el video de YouTube que ha puesto OP parece que ya ha hablado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Rusia si no fuera por el aparato logístico americano se hubieran quedado años detrás de los Urales, que era el plan. Sin la maquinaria americana nada de nada... Lo de poner carne de cañón en una guerra de tipo industrial es una payasada. Las guerras las gana la logística y EEUU pudo haber entrado en Berlín semanas antes que los soviéticos, si no hubiera habido pacto en Yalta...



Subestimáis todo que pasó en el flanco este los últimos años de la guerra, y lo contrario, sobrevaloráis lo ocurrido en el oeste.

de la wiki:

_[…] en el desembarco de Normandía y la invasión de Italia los Aliados se enfrentaban a solo 100 divisiones de las fuerzas totales de la Wehrmacht disponibles en Europa; unos 245 divisiones de las fuerzas germanas se encontraba combatiendo al Ejército Rojo en algún lugar del Frente Oriental. En otras palabras, comparada con las cifras de la Operación Bagration, la invasión de Normandía fue un teatro numéricamente menor donde ambos bandos emplearon muchos menos hombres y recursos que en la Operación Bagration, la cual ratificó que en el Frente Oriental de la Segunda Guerra Mundial los alemanes habían perdido ante los soviéticos.19_



Y parece mentira que haya que citar algo sobre esto:

_El tanque T-34 era una de las armas más importantes del Ejército Rojo en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Su importancia viene dada por el número fabricado que fue de más de 57.000 unidades durante la guerra, que es más que todo el arsenal de carros blindados que los alemanes pudieron hacer durante toda la guerra y equivale a un 54% de todos los tanques soviéticos en dicho periodo (sin contar versiones cazacarros o artillería autopropulsada basada en el chasis del T-34). Ya que el frente germano-soviético era un teatro decisivo en la guerra, la importancia del T-34 difícilmente puede ser exagerada. Cuando apareció por primera vez en 1940, podía ser fácilmente el mejor diseño de tanque del mundo. A la mitad de la guerra, ya no era técnicamente superior a todos sus oponentes, pero todavía era mejor que la mayoría y estaba disponible en grandes cantidades.

La mejora del T-34-85 mantuvo al tanque medio estándar soviético sin interrupción de producción hasta el final de la guerra. La respuesta alemana al T-34 fue una nueva segunda generación de tanques, más caros y complejos, que retardó la producción de tanques y permitió a los soviéticos mantener una superioridad numérica.5 Debemos tener en cuenta que los enemigos más comunes en 1944 eran (en este orden) Panzer IV, Panther y Panzer III incluyendo las diferentes variantes de cada uno de estos tanques. Los Tiger se correspondían al 6% de la producción total de ese año, por lo que eran escasos y no suponían el problema que sí presentaban los otros al estar dispuestos en mayores cantidades.
El diseño equilibrado del T-34 permitió que reemplazara a la mayoría de los tanques ligeros, medios y pesados en servicio, eliminando también a los pesados KV que a pesar de su efectividad en 1941 e invulnerabilidad, en 1942 ya podían ser penetrados por los cañones largos de 75 mm portados mayormente por los famosos Stug III. Su desarrollo evolutivo continuaría directamente hasta el T-44 y el T-55, construido hasta 1981 y que todavía sigue siendo usado. El T-34 sería una influencia en el desarrollo del concepto del tanque principal de batalla._


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Menuda reunión de follaputines hay aquí.como se nota que no salen de su cueva


----------



## Cocorico (26 Ene 2022)

*Ataque ruso enfocado en Ucrania visto como más probable que una invasión a gran escala*

Funcionarios y expertos dicen que faltan varios elementos para una invasión a gran escala a pesar de los recientes movimientos de tropas.



*Rusia actualmente no tiene suficientes tropas en la frontera con Ucrania para llevar a cabo una invasión y ocupación militar a gran escala del país, según expertos occidentales y altos funcionarios en Kiev.

Creen que un ataque ruso para capturar la mayor parte o la totalidad de Ucrania es poco probable, a pesar de una acumulación sin precedentes de unos 125.000 soldados rusos y ejercicios militares que se llevarán a cabo el próximo mes en Bielorrusia, a poca distancia de la capital.*

En un artículo publicado el lunes , el exministro de Defensa de Ucrania, Andriy Zagorodnyuk , dijo que el Kremlin aún no ha acumulado los varios cientos de miles de soldados necesarios para una operación a gran escala, en la frontera y en territorio ruso detrás del frente.

Faltaban varios elementos para una invasión, argumentó. Estos incluyen completar la formación de grupos tácticos de batallón, incluidos tanques y aerotransportados, establecer y probar un sistema de administración en tiempos de guerra y desplegar y dotar de personal a hospitales móviles.

“Si Rusia estuviera realizando preparativos para una invasión a gran escala, habría sido mucho más notable”, dijo Zagorodnyuk, en un documento escrito con colegas de su grupo de expertos de Kiev, el Centro de Estrategias de Defensa.

El análisis es apoyado por otros. Konrad Muzyka, especialista en inteligencia de código abierto y presidente de Rochan Consulting, estima que cerca de la frontera se encuentran 66-67 grupos tácticos de batallones rusos , la unidad operativa más pequeña del ejército de Moscú, incluidos 11 batallones que se han trasladado a Bielorrusia.

Sin embargo, EE. UU. ha sugerido que una invasión completa requeriría al menos 100 batallones, y los analistas occidentales familiarizados con las dificultades para mantener Irak han sugerido que se necesitaría el doble de ese número o más para luchar contra cualquier contrainsurgencia.
Esa fuerza más grande podría estar lista “si mantienen el ritmo actual, en dos o tres semanas”, dijo Muzyka, particularmente si las tropas aerotransportadas se acercan a la frontera. Pero Muzyka se muestra escéptico de que los batallones estén completos, con un promedio de 800 efectivos. “Las imágenes satelitales muestran que hay muy pocas tiendas de campaña”, agregó.

Si el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, quisiera apuntar a Kiev con un ataque relámpago, la ruta más directa sería desde Bielorrusia, aunque cualquier ataque a la capital con más de 3 millones de habitantes correría el riesgo de un gran número de víctimas civiles.






Una imagen satelital de un campo de entrenamiento en Brest, Bielorrusia, el 22 de enero de 2022. Fotografía: AP/Maxar Technologies

También sería más grande en escala que cualquier cosa que Putin, o incluso Rusia, haya intentado desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Nick Reynolds, un analista de guerra terrestre del grupo de expertos Rusi, cree que llevaría la logística rusa al límite. “Cuestiono su capacidad para coordinar en esta escala”, dijo.
El suministro es un problema particular, agregó Reynolds. “Las unidades rusas tienden a tener un gran stock de suministros y municiones, usándolos hasta que se agotan. Los hace peligrosos al principio, pero a medida que se adentran más en territorio hostil, su eficacia disminuye rápidamente”, dijo. Las nuevas unidades tienen que presentarse y hacerse cargo, porque no hay una capacidad de suministro inmediata.
Por otro lado, mover fuerzas a Bielorrusia, bajo la cobertura de los ejercicios conjuntos de Allied Resolve, también alarga el territorio que las fuerzas ucranianas tienen que defender y crea aberturas para los tanques rusos en otros lugares. “No tienen la mano de obra para cubrirlo todo”, dijo Muzyka.
“No es difícil llegar a Kiev. El problema es mantener el territorio. Para controlarlo, Rusia necesitará muchas tropas”, dijo el general Sergey Krivonos, ex subsecretario del consejo de defensa y seguridad nacional de Ucrania.
Añadió: “Los soldados rusos han recibido mucha propaganda que no se corresponde con la realidad. Rápidamente descubrirían que la población es profundamente hostil. Es un fallo de información”.






Tanques y artillería rusos en el área de entrenamiento de Pogonov en Voronez el 16 de enero. Fotografía: Imagen satelital ©2022 Maxar Tech/AFP/Getty Images

*Frente a tales obstáculos, fuentes militares y occidentales creen que es más probable que el Kremlin lance un ataque más concentrado en el este y la región de Donbas, donde la guerra entre el ejército ucraniano y los separatistas armados de Moscú se ha prolongado durante casi ocho años. , con 14.000 personas muertas.

Esto podría combinarse con medidas "híbridas" diseñadas para desmoralizar a la población ucraniana, como cierres cibernéticos y ataques a infraestructura crítica. Estados Unidos advirtió que Rusia está preparando una operación de “bandera falsa” dentro del territorio separatista, que podría usarse como pretexto para la guerra.*

Un ministro de defensa británico, James Heappey, dijo el martes que el Reino Unido tenía inteligencia para sugerir que se estaban haciendo esfuerzos para preparar el terreno para un posible ataque ruso. “Nos estamos dando cuenta de un número significativo de personas que se considera que están asociadas con las operaciones de la fuerza de avance militar rusa y que actualmente se encuentran en Ucrania”, dijo.
Los dos bandos se enfrentan a lo largo de una “línea de contacto” de 250 kilómetros (155 millas) alrededor de las ciudades rebeldes de Donetsk y Lugansk. La semana pasada, la agencia de inteligencia militar ucraniana dijo que desde principios de enero Moscú ha suministrado a los separatistas tanques adicionales, artillería autopropulsada, morteros y más de 7.000 toneladas de combustible. Su número se estima aproximadamente en 34.000, pero es difícil obtener cifras fiables.






Militantes separatistas de la autoproclamada República Popular de Donetsk entrenan en un campo de tiro en Donetsk. Fotografía: Alexander Ermochenko/Reuters

El Kremlin ha estado reclutando activamente mercenarios en centros dentro de la Federación Rusa, agregó la agencia. Estos soldados no oficiales pasan por “cursos intensivos de entrenamiento” antes de pasar de contrabando a través de la frontera rusa hacia las zonas ocupadas de Donetsk y Lugansk, dijo.

Las fuerzas armadas de Rusia han estado presentes de forma encubierta en áreas separatistas desde 2014, según el gobierno ucraniano. Podrían entrar abiertamente en el conflicto y luego intentar romper las líneas ucranianas, en medio de una intensificación general de las hostilidades.
Hablando en privado, los expertos del gobierno ucraniano admiten que Moscú podría apuntar fácilmente al puerto de Mariupol , que está a 15 millas de la línea del frente. La ciudad es económicamente próspera y alberga una gran fábrica metalúrgica, la siderúrgica Illich, que lleva el nombre de Lenin.

La expansión del territorio controlado por la separatista República Popular de Donetsk (DNR) haría más viable el enclave respaldado por Rusia. Putin ya controla efectivamente estas áreas y puede tomar medidas para reconocerlas legalmente o incluso anexarlas.
“Sería extremadamente difícil para las tropas rusas apoderarse de las principales ciudades ucranianas como Kyiv, Kharkiv u Odessa. Habría una enorme resistencia”, dijo un ex alto funcionario del gobierno ucraniano. La persona agregó: “Una toma de posesión de Mariupol sería más fácil. Podrías hacerlo en dos días y provocar una crisis política en Kiev”.

Una ventana potencial para cualquier ofensiva en Donbas sería después del 4 de febrero, cuando Putin asistirá a la inauguración de los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno en Beijing y se reunirá con el presidente chino, Xi Jinping. Los ejercicios militares en Bielorrusia deben terminar el 20 de febrero, el momento más obvio para una operación ofensiva.

Cualquier impulso para apoderarse de Mariupol podría llevarse a cabo bajo una bandera DNR, lo que permitiría la negación del Kremlin. Podría afirmar que la lucha fue parte de una "guerra civil" en la que no participó. Sin embargo, también tiene la opción de rodear el puerto, desembarcando tanques y soldados del Mar de Azov.

*Los analistas coinciden en que la situación es impredecible, con muchos escenarios posibles. Pero el consenso es que el ejército de Ucrania, que consta de 145.000 soldados, según el grupo de expertos IISS, y entre 300.000 y 400.000 veteranos con experiencia en combate ofrecería una resistencia significativa, incluso si fuera superado en armas por las fuerzas rusas con una fuerza aérea y una marina superiores.*



A lo largo de la línea del frente existente, Ucrania ha desplegado sistemas de misiles tierra-aire, los funcionarios están dispuestos a enfatizar, y una variedad de armas antitanque, incluidas las Jabalinas estadounidenses portátiles, con un alcance de 1,6 millas, Stugna de fabricación ucraniana y miles. de NLAW (armas antitanque ligeras de próxima generación), entregadas a Kiev la semana pasada por el gobierno de Boris Johnson.
La semana pasada, Letonia y Lituania, con el respaldo de EE. UU., también enviaron misiles antiaéreos Stinger. Alemania, sin embargo, se ha negado hasta ahora a suministrar armas a Ucrania, lo que detiene la posible reexportación de artillería de fabricación alemana desde los Estados bálticos.
Rusia puede desplegar varios miles de tanques de batalla y vehículos de combate, si sus comandantes, a menudo cautelosos, están dispuestos a tolerar pérdidas en la batalla.
Yuriy Dumansky, exjefe adjunto del estado mayor del ejército de Ucrania, dijo que los soldados estaban mejor preparados que en 2014, cuando sufrieron humillantes derrotas militares, incluso en la ciudad oriental de Ilovaisk. “Han aprendido a pelear. Psicológicamente son mucho más fuertes”, dijo.
Dumansky dijo que el reciente despliegue de tropas del Kremlin en Kazajstán demostró su capacidad para reaccionar a los acontecimientos políticos de manera rápida y decisiva. Pero dijo que estaba escéptico de que Rusia tuviera soldados "suficientes" para una invasión de Ucrania a gran escala y dijo que era más probable un conflicto de "baja intensidad". “Fue Maquiavelo quien señaló que era fácil apoderarse del territorio pero mucho más difícil mantenerlo”, dijo.









Focused Russian attack on Ukraine seen as more likely than full-scale invasion


Officials and experts say several elements missing for full-scale invasion despite recent troop movements




www.theguardian.com


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Subestimáis todo que pasó en el flanco este los últimos años de la guerra, y lo contrario, sobrevaloráis lo ocurrido en el oeste.
> 
> de la wiki:
> 
> ...



El t34 tenía problemas serios..como que solo el líder de pelotón tuviera radio..
Y por estar hechos deprisa y corriendo hasta un impacto de un 37mm podía romper el casco


----------



## NoRTH (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menuda reunión de follaputines hay aquí.como se nota que no salen de su cueva



hombre aqui esta el follapederastas jaojaojaojoaa!! 

no falla !!


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Menuda reunión de follaputines hay aquí.como se nota que no salen de su cueva



Tu en cambio todo el dia fuera mamando polla rancia de viejo juden sionista.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> *Ataque ruso enfocado en Ucrania visto como más probable que una invasión a gran escala*
> 
> Funcionarios y expertos dicen que faltan varios elementos para una invasión a gran escala a pesar de los recientes movimientos de tropas.
> 
> ...



Por fin alguien con sentido común en este foro


----------



## Lonchafinistachamberi (26 Ene 2022)

Pues o Putin tira para adelante o va a quedar como un pringado.


----------



## explorador (26 Ene 2022)

Comienzan los movimientos, Ucrania empieza a evacuar civiles de la zona de posible conflicto


----------



## Mig29 (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> La economía Vladimir de mierda no aguantará mucho



La economía rusa está mucho mejor preparada que e las occidentales para una guerra larga: tienen materias primas, industria básica e industria militar, armas toscas pero fiables y resistentes con una alta tasa de recambio.
En una nación como Rusia el PIB PPA es más fiable, y anda por los 5 Billones de dólares, más o menos como Alemania.


----------



## Gusman (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Por fin alguien con sentido común en este foro



Si. Uno de tus compañeros a sueldo.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Por qué CHINA no dice absolutamente NADA?



China esta con las palomitas ahora mismo, no tiene ningún motivo para meterse. 
Si lo americanos se meten en este lio, si les interesa ya se meterán ellos en Taiwan


----------



## Skhu (26 Ene 2022)

De momento los mercados financieros no vaticinan guerra: SP 500 +2%, Futuros Eurostoxx +2,60%, Oro -1,50%

Esperemos que acierten...


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Por qué CHINA no dice absolutamente NADA?



Los chinos son cautelosos y esperan su oportunidad. O sea, Taiwan. E Irán pienso que también está a verlas venir.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (26 Ene 2022)

Skhu dijo:


> De momento los mercados financieros no vaticinan guerra: SP 500 +2%, Futuros Eurostoxx +2,60%, Oro -1,50%
> 
> Esperemos que acierten...



Petróleo cayendo.


----------



## Edge2 (26 Ene 2022)

El futuro de la vida en la tierra en manos de un mafioso y un senil pederasta...


----------



## Orífero (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que cojones hay que negociar..Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania y derribo un avión de pasajeros de paso.
> ES RIDÍCULO TODO...



No hay que negociar NADA. Ucrania es Rusia. No hay más.



FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los armenios se quejaron que sus misiles rusos fallaban más que una escopeta de feria



Pues entonces podéis estar tranquilos los follaotan.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El futuro de la vida en la tierra en manos de un mafioso y un senil pederasta...



Lastima que no esté en manos de un tío guapo como Sánchez, un erudito como Casado, o los paletos de Iglesias y Abascal


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Ene 2022)

estoy cansado ya, esto o acaba todos pasando de EEUU y que se hundan solos o el mundo siendo así que es lo que quieren:



Incluso en Moscú y Pekín.

El mundo... Estados Unidos desde Washington.


----------



## PASEANTE (26 Ene 2022)

Sánchez se ha pronunciado ya desde el despacho?

Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Los cojones, si no es por la URSS en el frente oriental, los americanos no desembarcan ni en Londres



Sin los bombardeos val rhur Stalin estaría en Siberia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> No hay que negociar NADA. Ucrania es Rusia. No hay más.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues entonces podéis estar tranquilos los follaotan.



Si Ucrania es Rusia. Y por eso los ucranianos votan pro unión europea


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2022)

Empezamos por el "principio"

26 de enero, el viceministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, A.V. Grushko, 
recibió al embajador de EEUU en Moscú, J. Sullivan, a petición suya.

Durante la reunión, el jefe de la misión diplomática USAna entregó la respuesta 
escrita de la Administración imperial para el proyecto de garantías bilaterales
de seguridad presentado previamente por la parte rusa.
https://mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy/news/1795942/


----------



## randomizer (26 Ene 2022)

¡ES LA GUERRA!


----------



## Abrojo (26 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> El futuro de la vida en la tierra en manos de un mafioso y un senil pederasta...



como siempre ha sido más o menos


----------



## arriondas (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si Ucrania es Rusia. Y por eso los ucranianos votan pro unión europea



¿Tú que sabrás lo que quieren los ucranianos? El Maidan los ha amiseriado, sobre todo del Dnieper al este. Otra cagada del payaso de Kvartal 95, al igual que putear también a las minorías húngara, búlgara y rumana.


----------



## montytorri (26 Ene 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Sánchez se ha pronunciado ya desde el despacho?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX2111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## el segador (26 Ene 2022)

En 48 horas comienza el baile.


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2022)

_*Todas las propuestas rusas sobre garantías de seguridad fueron rechazadas por el Imperio del Caos y la Mentira. *_
*
Eso es exactamente lo que los rusos esperaban. 
*
_*El verdadero negocio comienza ahora.*_
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

mazuste dijo:


> _*Todas las propuestas rusas sobre garantías de seguridad fueron rechazadas por el Imperio del Caos y la Mentira. *_
> 
> *Eso es exactamente lo que los rusos esperaban. *
> 
> ...



Que sigan mandando voluntarios al dombass...ah WAIT ya lo hacen dese 2014


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Un detallito interesante


*+*​


----------



## bocadRillo (26 Ene 2022)

Empieza tú, onvre, que el imperativo no es cuidar, sino cuidaD.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

Cuando empiece el baile, si empieza, quizá nos demos cuenta de cuantos actores estaban realmente metidos en este asunto.
Chinos, Iranies, Argelinos, Pakistaníes...
Aprovechará Marruecos para quitarnos Ceuta y Melilla?


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Ene 2022)

Iron IQ dijo:


> Habemus guerra!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)

Resumen de lo que dijo Blinken??


----------



## Meridacarbono (26 Ene 2022)

Y se te olvidó decir que no tiene millones de moronegros paguiteros que mantener como tenemos nosotros.
Su economía aguanta mejor una guerra que la nuestra que no tenemos más que perros y vagos para mantener.


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (26 Ene 2022)

Se repite la historia 
Guerra, pandemia, crash económico
Que hay un virus, jodeeeeer
Y los borregos, siguen sin verlo


----------



## FOYETE (26 Ene 2022)

Haplicate er cuento


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Y 


el segador dijo:


> En 48 horas comienza el baile.



cuabdi pasen 48 pasarán otras 48


----------



## Komanche O_o (26 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Los armenios se quejaron que sus misiles rusos fallaban más que una escopeta de feria



No es lo mismo defender Armenia que Ucrania, los rusos darán lo mejor de lo mejor que tengan, como en la Gran Guerra Patriótica


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No es lo mismo defender Armenia que Ucrania, los rusos darán lo mejor de lo mejor que tengan, como en la Gran Guerra Patriótica



Si claro en pleno invierno .la última vez que hicieron guerra en diciembre....


----------



## fayser (26 Ene 2022)

Una pregunta.

De los aquí presentes... ¿a quién coño le importa si Ucrania es o no rusa, como por cierto ha sido toda la puta vida?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Resumen de lo que dijo Blinken??



Que la OTAN tiene las puertas abiertas, que los americanos deberían irse de Ucrania en vuelos chárter... Básicamente una reiteración de todo lo dicho estos días. Lo interesante vino ya en la primera pregunta, porque quedó claro que los "detalles técnicos" no serían públicos, dando veracidad a lo que decían los rusos el finde.


----------



## Berik II (26 Ene 2022)

Pues el anciano ha puesto los huevos sobre la mesa y dice no a Rusia,no creo que los ruskis se queden sin mover un dedo.


----------



## El ponzoñas (26 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Bueno, pues USA ha rechazado el ultimátum ruso.
> 
> ¿Y ahora qué?



Pues ahora doneskt y lugansk pasarán a formar parte de la federación Rusa.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Añado esto al primer mensaje, a ver qué se cuentan. Creo que es más interesante que lo que digan los yankis.





Y esto también:

Resumen de la OTAN:

1/2 El secretario general de la OTAN describe la respuesta de la OTAN a las demandas d Rusia en un nuevo discurso:

-Restablecer los lazos y oficinas diplomáticas formales entre la OTAN y Rusia -Rusia debe retirar sus fuerzas de Ucrania, Georgia, Moldavia

-Proponer sesiones informativas mutuas sobre ejercicios militares y políticas nucleares.



2/2

- Hacer que Rusia 'se abstenga de adoptar posturas de fuerza coercitiva, retórica agresiva y actividades malignas' -Modernizar documento de Viena sobre transparencia militar

- Inicie 'conversaciones serias" sobre el control de armas, incluidas las armas nucleares y los misiles de alcance intermedio/corto


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

No lo creo, que lo puedan intentar es posible que lo consigan lo dudo mucho...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> No lo creo, que lo puedan intentar es posible que lo consigan lo dudo mucho...



Yo al minuto 0 me aliaría con ellos. Basta ya de esta dictadura de femilocas


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Contrarréplica rusa, y contactos con aliados. Supongo que algo saldrá referido a Cuba.


----------



## El ponzoñas (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando empiece el baile, si empieza, quizá nos demos cuenta de cuantos actores estaban realmente metidos en este asunto.
> Chinos, Iranies, Argelinos, Pakistaníes...
> Aprovechará Marruecos para quitarnos Ceuta y Melilla?



Marruecos que mire a su derecha en vez de al norte...


----------



## Baubens2 (26 Ene 2022)

Todo esto es para echar la culpa a la guerra de la ruina que ya está viniendo. Será una guerra pactada sin armas nucleares un conflicto civil y ambos bandos ayudando a un bando.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (26 Ene 2022)

El gas ruso se va a China, el argelino, veremos.

Y espera que algún contingente militar no acabe atracando en Cuba. 

Todo, por supuesto, con el permiso de China.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Cuando empiece el baile, si empieza, quizá nos demos cuenta de cuantos actores estaban realmente metidos en este asunto.
> Chinos, Iranies, Argelinos, Pakistaníes...
> Aprovechará Marruecos para quitarnos Ceuta y Melilla?



espero que los rusosos den la indepe a catalonia, supongo que ayala y de caos lo estaran negociando.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Contrarréplica rusa, y contactos con aliados. Supongo que algo saldrá referido a Cuba.



Socios incluidos? Estaran los chinorris entre ellos?


----------



## 2 años (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Contrarréplica rusa, y contactos con aliados. Supongo que algo saldrá referido a Cuba.




Pues na, se lía...


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> espero que los rusosos den la indepe a catalonia, supongo que ayala y de caos lo estaran negociando.



Para eso tendrían que invadirnos los rusos no crees?


----------



## derepen (26 Ene 2022)

craxo dijo:


> Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk



Curiosa me la pone la de tu avatar.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Para eso tendrían que invadirnos los rusos no crees?



yo vivo en salou, y aqui ya nos han invadio.


----------



## Trajanillo (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> yo vivo en salou, y aqui ya nos han invadio.



Pues a ver si en lugar de la independencia os integran en Rusia.


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Ene 2022)

Jejejejje....Marditos Goyinooss!! esta todo atado y bien atado!! Los SioGusanos estamos en un callejón sin salida con nuestro antiguo orden mundial y debemos romper la baraja!! esta vez vamos a por todas y otra vez, el teatro de operaciones principal será lejos de Gusania, lo haremos para "defender" a nuestra GRAN enemiga UROPA!! Ya lo hicimos en 1945, y es que no podemos dejaros solitos!! jejejej.Tenemos en cuenta que los Sumbarinos Ruskis nos van a matar a unos buenos minolles de gordos analfabetos devoradores de alitas de pollo, pero a nosotros nos da igual, pasaremos un tiempo en nuestros subterráneos llenos a rebosar de recursos y resurgiremos de nuevo para imponer nuestro Niu Guor Order, Haremos historia!! y disfrutaremos del planeta sabiendo que hemos hecho ceniza todo lo que odiamos, incluidos a vosotros Apañoletes de pacotilla. Lo haremos por el poder que nos dan nuestras pollas desolladas!!


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

*Lo que quede de Ucrania será sectariamente pro-rusa* la antirusa morirá en los gulags de Siberia ¿O crees que a los impulsores del Maidan Putin les va a dar un sugus? ¿Crees que la inteligencia rusa no sabe quién es pro-ruso y quién no lo es?


----------



## Arquíloco (26 Ene 2022)

Iba a decir... la ganaron (((ellos)))


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Trajanillo dijo:


> Pues a ver si en lugar de la independencia os integran en Rusia.



al precio que esta el gas nos iria estupendo!


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2022)

RECUPEREMOS EL gran DUCADO de lituania


----------



## Kabraloka (26 Ene 2022)

ahora es cuando llaman a sánchez para pedirle su opinión...

XDDDDDDD


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Ene 2022)

La respuesta de Putín será terrible, pondrá las granjas de troles en alerta defcon 5


----------



## Bucanero (26 Ene 2022)

Bueno. Pues el tema se pone al rojo. Los americanos les han lanzado un ordago a los rusos. Practicamente les ha dicho que quieren guerra. El conflicto lo veo cercano como no cambien las cosas rápido. Quizás el último cartucho lo tenga el maricón del frances que se las vé con Putin el viernes. Pero si no llegan a un acuerdo rápido, ahora mismo veo conflicto porque además la mejor epoca para atacar es ahora.


----------



## malibux (26 Ene 2022)

Viene bien para enterarse un poco de dónde viene todo...


----------



## Octubrista (26 Ene 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> *Lo que quede de Ucrania será sectariamente pro-rusa* la antirusa morirá en los gulags de Siberia ¿O crees que a los impulsores del Maidan Putin les va a dar un sugus? ¿Crees que la inteligencia rusa no sabe quién es pro-ruso y quién no lo es?



La Ucrania antirrusa ya se lleva muriendo de asco en los suburbios de Berlín y otras ciudades de Europa, que es donde huyen muchos jóvenes ucranianos tras el descalabro económico que ha traído el nacionalismo ucraniano; que la economía productiva ucraniana dependía del comercio con Rusia, y ha quedado como una granja abandonada.

En eso Rusia sí que ha tenido paciencia, y dejó pasar el tiempo, sabía la ruina y degeneración de Ucrania, y que en una población partida al 50% 
entre varias opciones, muchos iban a añorar tiempos pasados.

La inquietud de los anglosajones es que saben que, o dan la batalla militar ellos y sus mercenarios, o la mayoría de los ucranianos van a dejar hacer a los rusos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Subestimáis todo que pasó en el flanco este los últimos años de la guerra, y lo contrario, sobrevaloráis lo ocurrido en el oeste.
> 
> de la wiki:
> 
> ...



Solo 100 divisiones vale pero sabias que en el este había divisiones con 30 hombres y sin un solo vehículo??? Que a cualquier cosa la llamaban división??? 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> al precio que esta el gas nos iria estupendo!



¿Podréis soportar que la factura del gas solo os llegue en ruso?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)

A ver en qué termina todo esto


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ene 2022)

2 años dijo:


> El trato va a ser, Suecia y Finlandia se meten en la OTAN.
> 
> Ucrania para ti Putin, lo que no sé es de qué manera.
> Si les van a dejar poner un gobierno pro ruso (eso sería a largo plazo)...si se van a comprometer por escrito a no enviar ni un arma a los ucranianos...
> ...



Finlandia hace frontera con Rusia y se llevan como el perro y el gato porque no hay vodka en el mundo suficiente para saciar a ambas naciones. Sería muy mala idea que entraran de lleno en la OTAN.


----------



## Coln (26 Ene 2022)

Joer, Putin tiene toda la razón del mundo, no puede permitir bases de la OTAN ni armamento de la OTAN en sus fronteras, sería cuestión de decadas o de apenas un siglo para que Rusia fuera invadida,despedazada, es obvio que para ellos sea una lucha a muerte AHORA....

OTAN DE ENTRADA NO


----------



## Focus1800 (26 Ene 2022)

Que ganas de que empiecen a llegar refugiadas Ucranianas en la veintena, uffff a mi póngame 2.
Esto si que sería emigración positiva y no la mierda moros


----------



## explorador (26 Ene 2022)

@calopez por favor, abre un hilo de seguimiento con chincheta, si no es repetir mensajes en iguales hilos con distinto título


----------



## Lovecraf (26 Ene 2022)

Las bolsas americanas que estaban subiendo a tope se han dado la vuelta y están cayendo.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (26 Ene 2022)

Ya vuelan las nukes?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> La Ucrania antirrusa ya se lleva muriendo de asco en los suburbios de Berlín y otras ciudades de Europa, que es donde huyen muchos jóvenes ucranianos tras el descalabro económico que ha traído el nacionalismo ucraniano; que la economía productiva ucraniana dependía del comercio con Rusia, y ha quedado como una granja abandonada.
> 
> En eso Rusia sí que ha tenido paciencia, y dejó pasar el tiempo, sabía la ruina y degeneración de Ucrania, y que en una población partida al 50%
> entre varias opciones, muchos iban a añorar tiempos pasados.
> ...



Yo cuando veo la "ayuda militar anglo a Ucrania",...

- Sé que están dando material de 2ª y/o 3ª categoría. (Si fuera de 1ª los anglos son más tontos de lo que parecen)
- Sé que en caso de guerra pasarán al arsenal ruso tan bien como lo saben los anglos.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ene 2022)

De ocurrir algo será antes de diez días. No sé la visibilidad nocturna en Ucrania cómo será hoy.






Fases de la luna 2023 & 2024
 

Fases de la luna 2023 & 2024. Encuentre aquí información sobre cuando puede ver la luna llena, media luna o cuando la luna no es visible.




www.calendario-365.es


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)

China no ha dicho nada al parecer


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> De ocurrir algo será antes de diez días. No sé la visibilidad nocturna en Ucrania cómo será hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De ocurrir algo, tendrá que sincronizarse con China...Igual a China le beneficiaría que la marina de la OTAN se aleje del Pacífico para concentrarse en el Atlántico, para así recuperar Formosa en un golpe coordinado.


----------



## jkaza (26 Ene 2022)

Focus1800 dijo:


> Que ganas de que empiecen a llegar refugiadas Ucranianas en la veintena, uffff a mi póngame 2.
> Esto si que sería emigración positiva y no la mierda moros



Como que se van a ir a ejpaña... se quedan en Alemania que les pilla más cerca y se vive mejor.


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Ene 2022)

los eeuu han estAdo ganando tiempo todas estas "negociaciones" diplomaticas han sido una farsa para prepararse.
Rusia se ha dejado engañar como con Hitler.
AHora bien a Rusia se la puede apaciguar, pero cuidado con humillarla.
Bastardos.


----------



## Mabuse (26 Ene 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> De ocurrir algo, tendrá que sincronizarse con China...Igual a China le beneficiaría que la marina de la OTAN se aleje del Pacífico para concentrarse en el Atlántico, para así recuperar Formosa en un golpe coordinado.



Las estrategias se planifican a largo plazo, todo lo que haya que hacer con China, o con uropa y worst korea ya estará ensayado y automatizado. Las tácticas dependen de las condiciones meteorológicas y logísticas, la visibilidad, o más bien la falta de ella es clave en un ataque.


----------



## Rediooss (26 Ene 2022)

No habrá ninguna guerra, como mucho alguna escaramuza muy televisada con algún muerto por medio, pero la OTAN no va a poner a un solo soldado en este conflicto.
Cortina de humo para distraernos de la terrible inflación que nos va a despellejar vivo, y así también justifican subidas de precios en las energías y prácticamente en todo lo comprable, son todos títeres de los mismos amos.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (26 Ene 2022)

Aquí solo veo que perjudicada puede salir EEUU y Europa y beneficiada China y Rusia

Biden y la UE no quieren atacar Rusia quieren hundir sus respectivos países que es la misión que tienen encomendada de sus amos globalistas

La guerra es de occidente contra occidente






Esto no es OTAN contra Rusia. Esto es OTAN contra Europa y EEUU


Pensarlo bien Quién se beneficia de un conflicto a ese nivel? EEUU económicamente no está para permitirse una guerra de ese calibre que además se antoja una guerra de desgaste Europa le dura dos asaltos a Rusia Rusia juega en su campo. Aún sin entrar en conflicto armado con sanciones donde...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> los eeuu han estAdo ganando tiempo todas estas "negociaciones" diplomaticas han sido una farsa para prepararse.
> Rusia se ha dejado engañar como con Hitler.
> AHora bien a Rusia se la puede apaciguar, pero cuidado con humillarla.
> Bastardos.



Putín ya había dicho que se adhiere a la retórica belicista anglo de "todas las opciones están abiertas".
No hay ningún reloj contando, y Putín sabe que los gobiernos occidentales solo responderán a la eventual invasión con sanciones económicas.

Cuando se habla de que "todas las opciones están abiertas" se hace referencia a que se reservan el derecho a dejar a la rana ucraniana cocerse en su salsa sin gas ruso, o invadirla sin necesidad de crearse una agenda o dar preaviso a nadie. EEUU hace lo mismo, cuando planea asesinatos selectivos de generales, o busca desestabilizar países que no le bailen el agua...


----------



## tovarovsky (26 Ene 2022)

Bucanero dijo:


> Bueno. Pues el tema se pone al rojo. Los americanos les han lanzado un ordago a los rusos. Practicamente les ha dicho que quieren guerra. El conflicto lo veo cercano como no cambien las cosas rápido. Quizás el último cartucho lo tenga el maricón del frances que se las vé con Putin el viernes. Pero si no llegan a un acuerdo rápido, ahora mismo veo conflicto porque además la mejor epoca para atacar es ahora.



Es todo un postureo, un lavado de cara ante la opinión borrega pública, de estos mamonazos que se hacen llamar líderes Uropedos para que cuando empiecen las ostias puedan decir que "ellos se esforzaron, se reunieron, negociaron e hicieron lo imposible para impedirlo"
Vaaamos vaaaamos Potinoss!!! desempolvad esas nukes destructoras y ponedlas a trabajar!!


----------



## El ponzoñas (26 Ene 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> los eeuu han estAdo ganando tiempo todas estas "negociaciones" diplomaticas han sido una farsa para prepararse.
> Rusia se ha dejado engañar como con Hitler.
> AHora bien a Rusia se la puede apaciguar, pero cuidado con humillarla.
> Bastardos.



Claro y los ruskies no han hecho sus deberes en estos días de farol...


----------



## reconvertido (26 Ene 2022)

craxo dijo:


> Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk





derepen dijo:


> Curiosa me la pone la de tu avatar.



Me ocurre lo mismo joer...

¿Quién es la de tu avatar @craxo ?


----------



## Anarcástico (26 Ene 2022)

China se quedará con Taiwan y Corea del Sur y Rusia con los sudetes de Ucrania.


----------



## Hefziba Beula (26 Ene 2022)

Iros encomendando al Señor (Jesús el Cristo) porque va a haber guerra.

Como no podía ser de otro modo, van a hacer el "desvío de atención" (misdirection), y así seguir saltando de piedra en piedra, para pasar de un problema creado a otro, de una burbuja a otra, hasta que al final, cuando sea el momento oportuno, pinchar esas burbujas y dejar que estallen y se irán preparando para la siguiente fase despues de la destrucción, que no es mas que la "reconstrucción" del mundo, pero esta vez de un solo gobierno mundial, el NOM - NWO (nuevo orden mundial - el reino de la bestia).

Ahora toca pinchar las burbujas y ello acarrea que estalle el polvorín y se produzca la guerra para poder hacerlo.

No se puede crear un NOM - NWO (nuevo orden mundial) sin destruir los cimientos del antiguo, y ahora llega el momento de destruir los cimientos del antiguo...


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

Mabuse dijo:


> Las estrategias se planifican a largo plazo, todo lo que haya que hacer con China, o con uropa y worst korea ya estará ensayado y automatizado. Las tácticas dependen de las condiciones meteorológicas y logísticas, la visibilidad, o más bien la falta de ella es clave en un ataque.



Cierto, pero las estrategias también se quedan obsoletas con el tiempo, o con el cambio de los intereses geopolíticos, o los movimientos de tropas del enemigo, el avance de la tecnología del enemigo,...

Siempre están siendo replanteadas y corregidas para cumplir con los propósitos del momento. Las estrategias tienen similitud con el desarrollo de software...Una estrategia se va parcheando y parcheando hasta que los parches no dan más de sí y hay que replantear la estrategia desde cero (_from scratch_). Se pueden hacer _merges _y _splits_ de estrategias como si fueran _distros_.


----------



## 2 años (26 Ene 2022)

China no va a hacer nada de nada, pase lo que pase.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Podréis soportar que la factura del gas solo os llegue en ruso?



los numeros tambien son cirilicos tambien?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> los numeros tambien son cirilicos tambien?



¿Los números de las facturas en castellano del gas os llegaban en cirílico acaso? Porque bien que os quejábais y victimizábais por no llegar en valenciano del nordeste.


----------



## El ponzoñas (26 Ene 2022)

*Nikolay Zhuravlev, Vice Speaker of the Federation Council, responded to Johnson's threat - telling Russia's state-owned TASS that Europe would suffer the consequences of such a move.*

"SWIFT is a settlement system, it is a service. Therefore, if Russia is disconnected from SWIFT, then we will not receive [foreign] currency, but buyers, *European countries in the first place, will not receive our goods - oil, gas, metals and other important components of their imports. Do they need it? I am not sure*," said Zhuravlev - who noted that while SWIFT is convenient and fast - it's not the only game in town when it comes to financial transactions.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Los números de las facturas en castellano del gas os llegaban en cirílico acaso? Porque bien que os quejábais y victimizábais por no llegar en valenciano del nordeste.



aber siempre podeis hacer boicot a la ensaladilla, la ruleta y la montañas.


----------



## poppom (26 Ene 2022)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> La respuesta de Putín será terrible, pondrá las granjas de troles en alerta defcon 5



Donde se envía solicitud para ser cm prorruso


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> aber siempre podeis hacer boicot a la ensaladilla, la ruleta y la montañas.



Estaremos mondándonos de risa de los incautos pallesos de la provincia rusa de Narnia que se presten a poner la reclamación presencial en la oficina rusa de reclamaciones lingüísticas situada en lo más profundo de la estepa siberiana. Seguro que en caso de que no vuelva ninguno de los reclamantes también lo achacaréis a que será culpa de que las señales de tráfico no estén rotuladas en catalán.


----------



## Agilipollado (26 Ene 2022)

Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con esta guerra. Mejor renunciar a Ucrania y dejar de suministrar gas a Europa, vendiedolo todo a China a buen precio. De esta maner ganan todos: Rusia sigue vendiendo gas y materias primas a un socio confiable, Estados Unidos gana Ucrania para sus historias militares y Europa se queda arruinada, llena de paguiteros africanos y ucranianos y comprando gas a precio de oro a los Estados Unidos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con esta guerra. Mejor renunciar a Ucrania y dejar de suministrar gas a Europa, vendiedolo todo a China a buen precio. De esta maner ganan todos: Rusia sigue vendiendo gas y materias primas a un socio confiable, Estados Unidos gana Ucrania para sus historias militares y Europa se queda arruinada, llena de paguiteros africanos y ucranianos y comprando gas a precio de oro a los Estados Unidos.



Rusia sabe que la que gana entonces es China. Rusia quiere una Europa fuerte y unida con Rusia como socio fundador preferente.

Rusia sabe que con China no se va a entender (los chinos no juegan a empatar ¿A qué precio le comprará China el gas a Rusia si sabe que Rusia solo le puede vender el gas a China?) y va a ser el "socio débil" del duopolio. Ahora tiene que bailar con China por exigencias del guión anglo por pura supervivencia, pero Rusia pretende ser la llave a una Europa fuerte (y caucásica: no moronegra ni de ojos almendrados) que vuelva a situarse en el mapa geopolítico como potencia mundial. Con la salida de UK de la UE, es una oportunidad de oro para la UE tanto en lo geopolítico (poder echar moronegros de Europa sin pedir permiso a nadie y sin complejos) como a nivel de recursos estratégicos que es de lo que Europa carece y a Rusia le sobran.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con esta guerra. Mejor renunciar a Ucrania y dejar de suministrar gas a Europa, vendiedolo todo a China a buen precio. De esta maner ganan todos: Rusia sigue vendiendo gas y materias primas a un socio confiable, Estados Unidos gana Ucrania para sus historias militares y Europa se queda arruinada, llena de paguiteros africanos y ucranianos y comprando gas a precio de oro a los Estados Unidos.



pero china a quien le vende luego?


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (26 Ene 2022)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Estaremos mondándonos de risa de los incautos pallesos de la provincia rusa de Narnia que se presten a poner la reclamación presencial en la oficina rusa de reclamaciones lingüísticas situada en lo más profundo de la estepa siberiana. Seguro que en caso de que no vuelva ninguno de los reclamantes también lo achacaréis a que será culpa de que las señales de tráfico no estén rotuladas en catalán.



tenemos una fragata blas de lezo y una tripulacion pancho villa!


----------



## K'langas (26 Ene 2022)

Anarcástico dijo:


> China se quedará con Taiwan y Corea del Sur y Rusia con los sudetes de Ucrania.



Bingo!!!


----------



## K'langas (26 Ene 2022)

Putin nos bacila como quiere. La clave es: maskirovka, Taiwan, Omán, Suez, Egeo, Ucrania, rendición de la OTAN. Ahora, os toca adivinar. Nos calentaremos con velas en los próximos meses y los coches con aceite de girasol. Muchas cosas van a cambiar.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (26 Ene 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> tenemos una fragata blas de lezo y una tripulacion pancho villa!



Los Pancho Villas se marean en la mar. Los Pancho Villas no se metería jamás con Blas de Lezo en la mar, pero seguro que están culturizando a machete las tierras de la Estatua de Colón ¿O se dice Cristofor Colom? Por lo de sus 8 apellidos catalanes y tal.


----------



## superloki (26 Ene 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Rusia no tiene nada que ganar con esta guerra. Mejor renunciar a Ucrania y dejar de suministrar gas a Europa, vendiedolo todo a China a buen precio. De esta maner ganan todos: Rusia sigue vendiendo gas y materias primas a un socio confiable, Estados Unidos gana Ucrania para sus historias militares y Europa se queda arruinada, llena de paguiteros africanos y ucranianos y comprando gas a precio de oro a los Estados Unidos.



El problema es que Rusia no admitirá que la OTAN monten bases que puedan lanzar misiles nucleares a Rusia, porque no tendrían tiempo de respuesta. Lo ha dicho Putin varias veces. En todo caso, para estar a la par Rusia tendría que montar sus bases con misiles en Cuba y Venezuela, y volvemos a estar como en 1962... ¿Aceptaría Estados Unidos tener lanzaderas de misiles nucleares tan cerca de su país?


----------



## Hannibal (26 Ene 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> No habrá ninguna guerra, como mucho alguna escaramuza muy televisada con algún muerto por medio, pero la OTAN no va a poner a un solo soldado en este conflicto.
> Cortina de humo para distraernos de la terrible inflación que nos va a despellejar vivo, y así también justifican subidas de precios en las energías y prácticamente en todo lo comprable, son todos títeres de los mismos amos.



Cierren el hilo y el foro.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (26 Ene 2022)

Ajá, aquí está la chicha del día.


 

Muy diferente a la retórica USA-OTAN


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)

@ÁcrataMagallania 

Este está mejor


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Ene 2022)

Necesitan reducción de población, habrá 3 guerra mundial.


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Ene 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> Eres un cansino a sueldo. Si queremos mentiras ponemos la tele, hijodeputa.



Veo que no soy el único que tiene calado a ese subnormal de FULANITODETALYCUAL, hace muchos años ya en el hilo de Siria, soltaba mierdas del mismo calibre. Saludos.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (26 Ene 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Veo que no soy el único que tiene calado a ese subnormal de FULANITODETALYCUAL, hace muchos años ya en el hilo de Siria, soltaba mierdas del mismo calibre. Saludos.



Sólo es muy prousano


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Ene 2022)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Sólo es muy prousano



Eso sería respetable, cada cual tiene una posición política, una vida y unos pensamientos.... pero es que es gilipollas, muy muy tonto, creeme le he leído mucho en el hilo de Siria y no vale ni pa tomar por culo. Ni me molesto en meterlo al ignore, ya ves.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Ene 2022)

Si algo nos sobra en españa son andaluces no te preocupes.

Es broma, es broma.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

Chihiro dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que piensa que toda esa "información" sobre la necesidad de guardar reservas de agua y comida que han estado publicando varios países está relacionado con todo este tinglado?



Llevamos 2 años ensayando el uso de mascarillas, no era para luchar contra un coronavirus, sino para evitar respirar aire "metalizado" e "ionizado".


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Algo que me mosquea bastante es que el documento sea secreto, o "no público".
> 
> ¿Por qué, si en el documento debería constar lo mismo que dicen en las comparecencias?
> 
> ...



¡¡Alma de Cántaro!!. Lo que quiere Rusia para Ucrania es exactamente lo que tiene EEUU con Europa. ¿Acaso crees que países como España, Alemania o Italia tienen algún tipo de "soberanía"? Aquí quien manda es el Tio Sam.


----------



## MICROLITO (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ajá, aquí está la chicha del día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-
Parip,e total,.. uk y German haran lo que se ls diga,.. es decir Gvuerraza.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Redactado en parte por el senil, me quedo más tranquilo.



Supongo que los asesores habrán corregido el documento: Allí donde ponía "URSS" habrán puesto "Rusia".


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

2 años dijo:


> China no va a hacer nada de nada, pase lo que pase.



Pase lo que pase ganará notoriedad e influencia. No tendría mucho sentido invadir Taiwan aprovechando el follón, además, en caso de tener que crear una "distracción" han demostrado que van sobrados, cuanto tenían Hong Kong a punto de rebelarse se sacarón un coronavirus de la manga y hemos estado 2 años sin parar de hablar de él.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Ajá, aquí está la chicha del día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biden va de "guerrero" pero Alemania y Francia se van a bajar los pantalones hasta los tobillos: No quieren pagar la energía cada, por lo que les importa un bledo lo que pase en Ucrania. De hecho, si el conflicto "no tiene solución" lo más inteligente es hacer lo que hacen siempre los políticos "patadón hacia delante y que sean otros en el futuro los que lidien con el problema". Es decir, la OTAN no se va a expandir a Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia "respete" la integridad territorial de Ucrania. En realidad quienes deberían pactar esto es Rusia y Ucrania, los que no pintan nada en el conflicto es la OTAN , EEUU y la UE.


----------



## Teuro (26 Ene 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Necesitan reducción de población, habrá 3 guerra mundial.



El problema está en que no son precisamente rusos, ucranianos, alemanes, polacos, etc. los que sobran, es más, son todos pueblos que están en claras vías de extinción.


----------



## otropepito (27 Ene 2022)

¿Qué hay de las fechas? 
El 20 de febrero terminan los juegos olímpicos de invierno. RasPutin ha confirmado que estará en la ceremonia de inauguración (4 feb). ¡Los últimos juegos olímpicos de invierno! 

El 21 de febrero es un día idóneo. Taiwán y el Donbass podrían ser noticia, de nuevo.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

otropepito dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de las fechas?
> El 20 de febrero terminan los juegos olímpicos de invierno. RasPutin ha confirmado que estará en la ceremonia de inauguración (4 feb). ¡Los últimos juegos olímpicos de invierno!
> 
> El 21 de febrero es un día idóneo. Taiwán y el Donbass podrían ser noticia, de nuevo.



Pero lo que está promoviendo USA son despliegues en el flanco oriental (que así lo llaman los cabrones, no "países llenos de personas humanas en la Europa del este y central"). Cambiará el terreno de juego, creo yo. No sé, esto puede salir por muchos caminos diferentes, no haría apuestas.


----------



## otropepito (27 Ene 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Por qué CHINA no dice absolutamente NADA?



China va a por Taiwan y se sincronizará con Rusia. EEUU tendrá dos frentes.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

superloki dijo:


> El problema es que Rusia no admitirá que la OTAN monten bases que puedan lanzar misiles nucleares a Rusia, porque no tendrían tiempo de respuesta. Lo ha dicho Putin varias veces. En todo caso, para estar a la par Rusia tendría que montar sus bases con misiles en Cuba y Venezuela, y volvemos a estar como en 1962... ¿Aceptaría Estados Unidos tener lanzaderas de misiles nucleares tan cerca de su país?



y dale con esa chorrada...el maletin nuclear ruso puede responder en minutos... DESTRUCCION MUTUA ASEGURADA...se os ha olvidado esa frase? nadie es tan gilipollas como para iniciar una guerra nuclear ,bueno la izquierda


----------



## jaimitoabogado (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> y dale con esa chorrada...el maletin nuclear ruso puede responder en minutos... DESTRUCCION MUTUA ASEGURADA...se os ha olvidado esa frase? nadie es tan gilipollas como para iniciar una guerra nuclear ,bueno la izquierda



No menos precies a la izquierda, es capaz de empezar una guerra nuclear sin tener armas nucleares.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> No menos precies a la izquierda, es capaz de empezar una guerra nuclear sin tener armas nucleares.



castro queria que se lanzase ya los misiles a usa cuando estaban,,por supuesto los rusos le dijeron que cerrase el pico...llamandolo "pinocho" una marioneta sin cuerdas...


----------



## amigos895 (27 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


>



Otra vez no...


----------



## steppenwulf (27 Ene 2022)

Hay que entender que una cosa es la tribuna y otra muy diferente lo que se dicen en privado.
Ambos bandos, mientras no se rompa un vaso, cacarean a sus tribunas sus "incuestionables" razones.

Pero vamos, ¿tú españolito te romperías la geta por Ucrania?¿Que le ha hecho Rusia a España?¿Estas dispuesto a recibir dos o tres pepinazos nucleares por unos tipos que viven a miles de kilómetros y que ni siquiera son de la UE? Mas aún, vale la pena meterse en un asunto para beneficio de la angloesfera?

Como veo el asunto, Putin la tiene relativamente fácil explicar a su gente por que hay que hacer algún sacrificio frente a unos terroristas que están, literalmente, a la puerta de la casa. Lo que no veo fácil es a Biden diciendo por que hay que ir a la guerra contra alguien que solo quiere tener su casa segura ¿Qué le ha hecho Rusia a Norteamérica?


----------



## Loignorito (27 Ene 2022)

steppenwulf dijo:


> Hay que entender que una cosa es la tribuna y otra muy diferente lo que se dicen en privado.
> Ambos bandos, mientras no se rompa un vaso, cacarean a sus tribunas sus "incuestionables" razones.
> 
> Pero vamos, ¿tú españolito te romperías la geta por Ucrania?¿Que le ha hecho Rusia a España?¿Estas dispuesto a recibir dos o tres pepinazos nucleares por unos tipos que viven a miles de kilómetros y que ni siquiera son de la UE? Mas aún, vale la pena meterse en un asunto para beneficio de la angloesfera?
> ...



Lo 1º es correcto. Después... pues no, dado que desgraciadamente los políticos que tenemos en Europa, y especialmente en España, son títeres a sueldo de EEUU. A ellos les importa un huevo lo que les suceda a los ciudadanos que tienen a su cargo. A su debido tiempo, montarán en un avión que les portará a destino seguro, y esto incluye al 'despreciado' Sanchez el Sepulturero, por mucho teatro que hagan con los desprecios públicos que debe soportar para hacer su papelón. Esto es como aquello de F. Gonzalez y su 'No a la OTAN, de entrada NO'. Sólo actuaciones tragicómicas para el gran público.


----------



## vico (27 Ene 2022)

Qué inocentes somos; nos hemos tragado un peligrosísimo virus que iba a acabar con todos, pero que gracias a una vacuna se resolvería el problema del virus, cuando nos la pinchásemos la mayoría de la población. Nos hemos tragado un pasaporte covid para poder hacer una vida normal y unas mascarillas que nos salvarían la vida. 
Y antes de que todo eso sucediese a nivel mundial, en España deja la ETA de matar y que curioso poco despues empieza el circo con los catalanes que se quieren independizar. No oléis a quemado??? 
Mientras tanto: Reloj de la deuda pública española por poner la que nos pilla mas cerca.


----------



## Gotthard (27 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que Francia y Alemania estan hablando por su cuenta con Rusia y Ucrania.

Se le acaba de ir a tomar por culo toda capacidad de disuasión a la OTAN. Los ejercitos que hay en los ex satelites de la URSS no da ni para entrar en bielorusia ni para defender el pasillo de europa central. Alemania por si no lo habia dejado suficientemente claro con el teatrillo del almirante y su marioneta croata retirando tropas ya directamente le pone diplomaticamente los cuernos a Stoltenberg en Paris.

Acaba de quedar en evidencia USA, como se descuide se le acabo el chollo de la tutelar y mangonear a las potencias europeas.

Y el que se acaba de quedar colgado de la brocha es Sanchez. Venga guapo, ahora que haces. Ya tienes a Rusia encabronada a tope (y no va a quedar la cosa asi, que se prepare porque le van a joder de verdad), vas a seguir lamiendo suela de zapato americana para quedar como traidor a Europa. Si no fuera tan profundamente malvado, incompetente, inutil, cretino, cantamañanas, paleto, cegato, idiota y rastrero tendria que haber estado algun diplomatico español

Posiblemente por la sustitución étnica y el crash demografico en 50 años esto sea territorio musulman o un erial nuclear, pero joder, me gusta que Alemania y Francia se pongan de acuerdo en poner un minimo sentido comun en todo este sindios que nos han liado los de Soros en el patio de atrás de la Unión Europea.


----------



## zapatitos (27 Ene 2022)

Si, como la cagó en Georgia, en Chechenia o en Siria. Al final quienes salieron con el rabo entre las piernas fueron los otánicos.

Saludos.


----------



## Decipher (27 Ene 2022)

La que está liando Trump, ese loco.


----------



## WasP (27 Ene 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Biden va de "guerrero" pero Alemania y Francia se van a bajar los pantalones hasta los tobillos: No quieren pagar la energía cada, por lo que les importa un bledo lo que pase en Ucrania. De hecho, si el conflicto "no tiene solución" lo más inteligente es hacer lo que hacen siempre los políticos "patadón hacia delante y que sean otros en el futuro los que lidien con el problema". Es decir, la OTAN no se va a expandir a Ucrania a cambio de que Rusia "respete" la integridad territorial de Ucrania. En realidad quienes deberían pactar esto es Rusia y Ucrania, los que no pintan nada en el conflicto es la OTAN , EEUU y la UE.



¿Os dais cuenta de la división que está generando esto dentro de la OTAN? ¿Y si esa es precisamente la intención, o un medio para lograr otro fin, romper la unidad de la OTAN y Occidente? Hace poco escuché a un clérigo iraní en una noticia decir que la fragmentación del bloque occidental era la piedra de toque de nuestra caída, y ya sabéis lo bien que se llevan iraníes y rusos, y no dan puntada sin hilo. La gran beneficiada podría ser China.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

Saber no se podía 

 

(la cuenta suele ser seria)


----------



## MICROLITO (27 Ene 2022)

ya es mucha casualidad que vengan crisis economicas, guerras y virus en determinadas situaciones de mando.


----------



## WasP (27 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Saber no se podía
> 
> 
> 
> (la cuenta suele ser seria)



Es su carta de negociación económica, cortar el gas, simplemente la muestran. Era obvio.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

amigos895 dijo:


> Otra vez no...



No hombre, a lo sumo una o dos nukes, con la curva parabólica descendiendo suavemente sobre no más de tres o cuatro capitales.


----------



## MICROLITO (27 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Saber no se podía
> 
> 
> 
> (la cuenta suele ser seria)



-
a cortar leña , machotes.


----------



## Caracalla (27 Ene 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿Os dais cuenta de la división que está generando esto dentro de la OTAN? ¿Y si esa es precisamente la intención, o un medio para lograr otro fin, romper la unidad de la OTAN y Occidente? Hace poco escuché a un clérigo iraní en una noticia decir que la fragmentación del bloque occidental era la piedra de toque de nuestra caída, y ya sabéis lo bien que se llevan iraníes y rusos, y no dan puntada sin hilo. La gran beneficiada podría ser China.



Es una oportunidad muy grande para Europa la de mandar a USA al otro lado del Atlántico.

Fuera de todas las bases en el continente. No son bienvenidos aquí.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## WasP (27 Ene 2022)

Caracalla dijo:


> Es una oportunidad muy grande para Europa la de mandar a USA al otro lado del Atlántico.
> 
> Fuera de todas las bases en el continente. No son bienvenidos aquí.



¿Te debilitarías en todos los sentidos solo por ideología? Muchos huevos y poca estrategia.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (27 Ene 2022)

Anarcástico dijo:


> China se quedará con Taiwan y Corea del Sur y Rusia con los sudetes de Ucrania.



Corea del Sur lo dudo, los coreanos del sur están bien armados y no se rendirán.


----------



## qbit (27 Ene 2022)

craxo dijo:


> Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .



Al revés. La ONU fue fundada como un proto-gobierno mundial visible, para imponer comunismo cultural. La excusa era la que dices de mantener la paz y tal.


----------



## apocalippsis (27 Ene 2022)

A ver como esta el tiempo, ligera brisa,


----------



## El ponzoñas (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Octubrista (27 Ene 2022)

A río revuelto, China tiene escenario para buscar cualquier excusa y meter mano a Taiwán, ya sea directamente, o empezando a poner en problemas a sus multinacionales, algunas de ellas producen ( y dependen) de China continental.

Pienso en la taiwanesa TSMC que fabrica en casi monopolio mundial muchos de los microchips más demandados, e indispensable para APPLE, y muchos otros fabricantes de electrónica de Japón, Corea y medio mundo, así como el automóvil, electrodomésticos, maquinaria, dispositivos médicos, etc, y difícilmente reemplazable a medio plazo.


----------



## walkietalkie (27 Ene 2022)

WasP dijo:


> ¿Te debilitarías en todos los sentidos solo por ideología? Muchos huevos y poca estrategia.



Debilitarnos? Ante quien seríamos más débiles? 

Ante Rusia que nos vende gas y nos compra productos agrarios? Ante china que está al otro lado del mundo????

El único problema de seguridad en europa, lo provocan los anglo sajones


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Debilitarnos? Ante quien seríamos más débiles?
> 
> Ante Rusia que nos vende gas y nos compra productos agrarios? Ante china que está al otro lado del mundo????
> 
> El único problema de seguridad en europa, lo provocan los anglo sajones



No qué va y lo del dombass y Crimea?


----------



## walkietalkie (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No qué va y lo del dombass y Crimea?





FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No qué va y lo del dombass y Crimea?



Crimea siempre ha sido rusa. El dombas (en realidad ambas) fueron tomadas cuando la otan empezó a olisquear Ucrania. 

Cuántas guerras ya tenido España contra Rusia? 0

Cuántas guerras ya tenido contra los EEUU? Pues la última en la que nos quitaron territorios españoles.

Quien sigue teniendo colonias en suelo español? Inglaterra en Gibraltar.

Definitivamente sí. En España hemos perdido la noción de amigo enemigo


----------



## arriondas (27 Ene 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Debilitarnos? Ante quien seríamos más débiles?
> 
> Ante Rusia que nos vende gas y nos compra productos agrarios? Ante china que está al otro lado del mundo????
> 
> El único problema de seguridad en europa, lo provocan los anglo sajones



Y Rusia como socio comercial es fiable. Que no se nos olvide.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Ene 2022)

walkietalkie dijo:


> Crimea siempre ha sido rusa. El dombas (en realidad ambas) fueron tomadas cuando la otan empezó a olisquear Ucrania.
> 
> Cuántas guerras ya tenido España contra Rusia? 0
> 
> ...



Y kaliningrado no es una colonia?..


----------



## kozioł (27 Ene 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Y Rusia como socio comercial es fiable. Que no se nos olvide.



Como chantajista comercial siempre usará su gas contra nosotros. Que no se nos olvide. La otra alternativa es la guerra.

Es lo que tiene ser un mesías interesado en salvar el "orden moral" (de su camarilla). Y tener los cojones agarrados por China, de la cual es Caballo de Troya.


----------



## Pili33 (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kaliningrado no es una colonia?..



No, es territorio ruso.
Y fue donde nació Kant.


----------



## arriondas (27 Ene 2022)

kozioł dijo:


> Como chantajista comercial siempre usará su gas contra nosotros. Que no se nos olvide. La otra alternativa es la guerra.
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser un mesías interesado en salvar el "orden moral" (de su camarilla). Y tener los cojones agarrados por China, de la cual es Caballo de Troya.



No es chantaje propiamente dicho, sino buscar beneficio para uno mismo; si tienes ciertos recursos, es lógico aprovecharlos en todos los aspectos. Las petromonarquías no venden sus hidrocarburos a Europa a cambio sólo de pasta. Lo mismo que los EEUU con su GNL. Aún así, son más serios que moros y que anglos.

En este mundo nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, NADIE.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (27 Ene 2022)

No a la Guerra


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Ene 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que Francia y Alemania estan hablando por su cuenta con Rusia y Ucrania.
> 
> Se le acaba de ir a tomar por culo toda capacidad de disuasión a la OTAN. Los ejercitos que hay en los ex satelites de la URSS no da ni para entrar en bielorusia ni para defender el pasillo de europa central. Alemania por si no lo habia dejado suficientemente claro con el teatrillo del almirante y su marioneta croata retirando tropas ya directamente le pone diplomaticamente los cuernos a Stoltenberg en Paris.
> 
> ...



Es que el usurpador es un soros boy, ya desde lo de Yugoslavia le ficharon. Y por eso le pusieron ahí en la infame fecha de junio de 18, para tener bajo control directo del centro de Baal con este rascanalgas narcisistas


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (27 Ene 2022)

China Ya pertenece a una entidad defensivajunto a Rusia ente otros, acaban de meter a Irán: 









Organización de Cooperación de Shanghái - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





No se cuenta mcuho lo que pasa en el mundo en otan land pro lo que leo


----------



## Ludovicus (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kaliningrado no es una colonia?..



Según eso, la mitad occidental de Polonia es una colonia polaca en territorio alemán. Hay que declararle la guerra a Polonia.
Ah, y para los españoles es lo mismo Kaliningrado que Gibraltar.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2022)

España ni siquiera depende del gas ruso...ni aún buscando bronca con Rusia nos pueden hacer nada.

Estamos gobernados por una mafia internacional llamada PSOE-OTANICO. Borrel babeaba el otro día amenazando, Solana es uno de los líderes del NWO junto a Juan Luis Cebrián, y el sepulturero fue co-responsable de la carnicería en Belgrado.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

Un poco OT, pero ni yo lo sabía ni seguramente muchos de vosotros. 


_Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin nació el 7 de octubre de 1952 en Leningrado , RSFS de Rusia , Unión Soviética (ahora San Petersburgo, Rusia ), [20] [21] el más joven de los tres hijos de Vladimir Spiridonovich Putin (1911–1999) y Maria Ivanovna Putina ( de soltera Shelomova ; 1911–1998). Spiridon Putin, el abuelo de Vladimir Putin, fue cocinero personal de Vladimir Lenin y Joseph Stalin . [22] [23] El nacimiento de Putin fue precedido por la muerte de dos hermanos, Viktor y Albert, nacidos a mediados de la década de 1930. Albert murió en la infancia y Viktor murió de difteria durante laAsedio de Leningrado por las fuerzas de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. [24] La madre de Putin era trabajadora de una fábrica y su padre era un recluta en la Marina soviética , sirviendo en la flota de submarinos a principios de la década de 1930. A principios de la Segunda Guerra Mundial , su padre sirvió en el batallón de destrucción de la NKVD . [25] [26] [27] Posteriormente, fue transferido al ejército regular y resultó gravemente herido en 1942. [28] La abuela materna de Putin fue asesinada por los ocupantes alemanes de la región de Tver en 1941, y sus tíos maternos desaparecieron en elFrente Oriental durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial._


----------



## naburiano (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y que cojones hay que negociar..Rusia invadió una parte de Ucrania y derribo un avión de pasajeros de paso.
> ES RIDÍCULO TODO...



En 2011, por que reacciona la OTAN ahora?


----------



## bigmaller (27 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> España ni siquiera depende del gas ruso...ni aún buscando bronca con Rusia nos pueden hacer nada.
> 
> Estamos gobernados por una mafia internacional llamada PSOE-OTANICO. Borrel babeaba el otro día amenazando, Solana es uno de los líderes del NWO junto a Juan Luis Cebrián, y el sepulturero fue co-responsable de la carnicería en Belgrado.


----------



## bigmaller (27 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Un poco OT, pero ni yo lo sabía ni seguramente muchos de vosotros.
> 
> 
> _Vladimir Vladimirovich Putin nació el 7 de octubre de 1952 en Leningrado , RSFS de Rusia , Unión Soviética (ahora San Petersburgo, Rusia ), [20] [21] el más joven de los tres hijos de Vladimir Spiridonovich Putin (1911–1999) y Maria Ivanovna Putina ( de soltera Shelomova ; 1911–1998). Spiridon Putin, el abuelo de Vladimir Putin, fue cocinero personal de Vladimir Lenin y Joseph Stalin . [22] [23] El nacimiento de Putin fue precedido por la muerte de dos hermanos, Viktor y Albert, nacidos a mediados de la década de 1930. Albert murió en la infancia y Viktor murió de difteria durante laAsedio de Leningrado por las fuerzas de la Alemania nazi en la Segunda Guerra Mundial. [24] La madre de Putin era trabajadora de una fábrica y su padre era un recluta en la Marina soviética , sirviendo en la flota de submarinos a principios de la década de 1930. A principios de la Segunda Guerra Mundial , su padre sirvió en el batallón de destrucción de la NKVD . [25] [26] [27] Posteriormente, fue transferido al ejército regular y resultó gravemente herido en 1942. [28] La abuela materna de Putin fue asesinada por los ocupantes alemanes de la región de Tver en 1941, y sus tíos maternos desaparecieron en elFrente Oriental durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial._



Esa es la diferencia de la vida real y las peliculas de blinken y viden y su puta madre


----------



## Franz. Liszt (27 Ene 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y kaliningrado no es una colonia?..



Prusia y los prusianos dejaron de existir en 1945. Así que no, no es una colonia. Fue un acuerdo entre los aliados y la URSS. Acabemos con la cuna del patriotismo alemán.


----------



## Octubrista (27 Ene 2022)

Franz. Liszt dijo:


> Prusia y los prusianos dejaron de existir en 1945. Así que no, no es una colonia. Fue un acuerdo entre los aliados y la URSS. Acabemos con la cuna del patriotismo alemán.



Los propios polacos (y en menor medida los lituanos, y otros bálticos) celebraron la liquidación de las Prusias, casi nadie se acuerda de las marchas sobre el barro de millones de alemanes que vaciaron esas tierras, para felicidad, también, de los anglosionistas.

De 12 a 15 millones de alemanes desplazados ( no sólo desde esa zona báltica).


----------



## Franz. Liszt (27 Ene 2022)

Octubrista dijo:


> Los propios polacos (y en menor medida los lituanos, y otros bálticos) celebraron la liquidación de las Prusias, casi nadie se acuerda de las marchas sobre el barro de millones de alemanes que vaciaron esas tierras, para felicidad, también, de los anglosionistas.
> 
> De 12 a 15 millones de alemanes desplazados ( no sólo desde esa zona báltica).



Efectivamente. Ahora se tiran de los pelos por la presencia rusa en Kaliningrado, pero entonces lo celebraron. Fue una perdida cultural enorme. Prusia había sido un referente en Europa durante doscientos años.


----------



## Pedro Fustablante (27 Ene 2022)

craxo dijo:


> Me parece curiosa la ausencia total del secretario general de la ONU que debería estar haciendo llamadas constantes entre las dos partes para suavizar la situación y que el consejo de seguridad de Naciones Unidas no esté haciendo reuniones maratonianas reuniéndose todos los días cuando fue fundado precisamente para estas situaciones y no para vendernos agendas ni feminismo .
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk




*CON LAS MANÍADOBRAS NO PUEN OÍ*
*
DE AHÍ LA CARTA


QUESENIFICASIÓN MABUENA
*
*CAGAN ADEMÁ UNA REVERENSIA CON CHOCAO DE TALONE*


----------



## NEKRO (27 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> España ni siquiera depende del gas ruso...ni aún buscando bronca con Rusia nos pueden hacer nada.
> 
> Estamos gobernados por una mafia internacional llamada PSOE-OTANICO. Borrel babeaba el otro día amenazando, Solana es uno de los líderes del NWO junto a Juan Luis Cebrián, y el sepulturero fue co-responsable de la carnicería en Belgrado.



Estas equivocado, el aliado principal de Argelia es Rusia, y que yo sepa Argelia nos suministra la gran mayoría del gas.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (27 Ene 2022)

¡Joder, no había visto esto!

_*Rusia suspende las actividades de verificación del Documento de Viena del 24.01 al 28.02.2022 por motivos de Covid*. Durante un ejercicio conjunto RU-BYy movimiento de miles de tropas RU. Esa es la "transparencia" rusa durante la mayor crisis de seguridad en la historia europea moderna._



La información más interesante de los últimos días.


----------



## Kareo (27 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¡Joder, no había visto esto!
> 
> _*Rusia suspende las actividades de verificación del Documento de Viena del 24.01 al 28.02.2022 por motivos de Covid*. Durante un ejercicio conjunto RU-BYy movimiento de miles de tropas RU. Esa es la "transparencia" rusa durante la mayor crisis de seguridad en la historia europea moderna._
> 
> ...



Yo que no tenía ni idea de que era el documento de Viena.

“Cada año a mediados de diciembre, funcionarios de los 56 Estados participantes de la OSCE se reúnen en Viena para intercambiar información sobre sus fuerzas armadas, organización militar, activos y sistemas principales de armas y material. Durante el resto del año, los países intercambian también información sobre su planificación de la defensa y sus presupuestos. Este intercambio global de información se efectúa de conformidad con la medida de fomento de la confianza y la seguridad (MFCS) más importante en el área de la OSCE: el Documento de Viena 1999.”









Asegurando la transparencia militar durante 20 años: el Documento de Viena


Cada año a mediados de diciembre, funcionarios de los 56 Estados participantes de la OSCE se reúnen en Viena para intercambiar información sobre sus fuerzas armadas, organización militar, activos y sistemas principales de armas y material.




www.osce.org





¿Es esto no? ¿Rusia ha dicho que hasta febrero no suelta prenda de la información de sus fuerzas?


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (28 Ene 2022)

Esto no me gusta nada...

*CNN Senior National Security Corresponden*t:
_Una invasión rusa ahora es prácticamente segura una vez que el suelo se congele, dijo Biden a Zelensky, dijo un alto funcionario ucraniano a @mchancecnn . Kiev podría ser "saqueada", las fuerzas rusas podrían intentar ocuparla, "prepararse para el impacto", dijo Biden, según este funcionario._


*Spokesperson for @WHNSC*:
_Esto no es verdad. El presidente Biden dijo que existe una clara posibilidad de que los rusos puedan invadir Ucrania en febrero. Anteriormente lo ha dicho públicamente y hemos estado advirtiendo sobre esto durante meses. Los informes de algo más o diferente a eso son completamente falsos._











Kareo dijo:


> Yo que no tenía ni idea de que era el documento de Viena.
> 
> “Cada año a mediados de diciembre, funcionarios de los 56 Estados participantes de la OSCE se reúnen en Viena para intercambiar información sobre sus fuerzas armadas, organización militar, activos y sistemas principales de armas y material. Durante el resto del año, los países intercambian también información sobre su planificación de la defensa y sus presupuestos. Este intercambio global de información se efectúa de conformidad con la medida de fomento de la confianza y la seguridad (MFCS) más importante en el área de la OSCE: el Documento de Viena 1999.”
> 
> ...



Eso es, sí. Curioso momento para ello, ¿verdad?


----------



## Kareo (28 Ene 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Esto no me gusta nada...
> 
> *CNN Senior National Security Corresponden*t:
> _Una invasión rusa ahora es prácticamente segura una vez que el suelo se congele, dijo Biden a Zelensky, dijo un alto funcionario ucraniano a @mchancecnn . Kiev podría ser "saqueada", las fuerzas rusas podrían intentar ocuparla, "prepararse para el impacto", dijo Biden, según este funcionario._
> ...



Y tanto, parece un movimiento de Sun Tzu. Veremos como va febrero.


----------



## Janus (28 Ene 2022)

Vaya vacile que les está metiendo Putin. El gas a tope de precio


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2022)

Al lorete...



¿Qué tramas, moreno?



Edit: añado esto aquí, porque no puedo comentar más hasta dentro de 12 horas.



kozioł dijo:


> Como chantajista comercial siempre usará su gas contra nosotros. Que no se nos olvide. La otra alternativa es la guerra.
> 
> 
> 
> Es lo que tiene ser un mesías interesado en salvar el "orden moral" (de su camarilla). Y tener los cojones agarrados por China, de la cual es Caballo de Troya.







Diría que, con el gas, ha sido al revés. Mira cómo los compradores de gas ruso con contratos a largo plazo están encantados de la vida. 



Y deberías tirar de hemeroteca reciente sobre todo eso de "Rusia corta el gas a Europa", que igual te llevas la sorpresa de descubrir a algunos países calvinistas especulando de lo lindo. De hecho, de boquita se han dicho cosas, pero denuncias a Gazprom donde corresponda, que yo sepa, ni la primera.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (29 Ene 2022)

Mi pacorresumen de la situación.



Zelensky trata de calmar los ánimos, afeando la postura de británicos, norteamericanos y sus putitas habituales, como Estonia:







Esto, entiendo yo, es porque no está lo suficientemente loco y receptivo como para colaborar en la postura yanki que cada día es más evidente:



Forzar un conflicto, supongo que limitado, pero suficiente para tratar de imponer a Europa la "conveniencia" de comprarles su gas de fracturación hidráulica, al prohibir la importación de Rusia.



Esta dependencia autoimpuesta les garantizaría (al menos, en sus cabezas) que Europa seguirá siendo un alfil en el tablero en cuanto a la contención de China y sus aliados.

Me alegra ver reticencias a esto, si es que no me equivoco, en países tan influyentes como Alemania, y no me sorprende ver que España se hace pajas pensando en recibir gaseros americanos en Mugardos, aunque los gaseoductos entre España y Europa sean testimoniales.

Nosotros, al ridículo, como siempre.



Por otra parte, no veo a Rusia entrando al trapo, pero tampoco la veo no haciendo nada, igualmente no veo a los británicos sin forzar la cosa. Hay muchísima peligrosa incertidumbre.


----------



## Cocorico (2 Feb 2022)

*Crisis de Ucrania: Biden desplegará más tropas estadounidenses en Europa del Este*

Más de 3.000 soldados se dirigieron a Alemania, Polonia y Rumania después de que las conversaciones entre Washington y Moscú no lograran aliviar las tensiones.

*Joe Biden desplegará más de 3.000 soldados estadounidenses en Alemania, Polonia y Rumania, mientras Rusia continúa aumentando sus fuerzas alrededor de Ucrania , y después de que las conversaciones entre Washington y Moscú no lograran ningún avance o alivio de las tensiones.*

Estados Unidos enviará 1.700 soldados de la 82.ª División Aerotransportada a Polonia, una unidad de cuartel general de unos 300 del 18.º Cuerpo Aerotransportado se trasladará a Alemania, y una unidad blindada del ejército de 1.000 efectivos se transferirá de Alemania a Rumanía.

“Esta fuerza está diseñada para disuadir la agresión y mejorar nuestras capacidades defensivas en los estados aliados de primera línea. Esperamos que se muevan en los próximos días”, dijo John Kirby, el portavoz del Pentágono.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, “continúa agregando fuerzas, armas combinadas, capacidades ofensivas, incluso en las últimas 24 horas continúa agregando en el oeste de Rusia y Bielorrusia, y en el Mediterráneo y el Atlántico Norte”, agregó Kirby.

“No ha mostrado signos de estar interesado o dispuesto a reducir las tensiones”.

*El portavoz del Pentágono dijo que los despliegues estaban separados de los 8.500 soldados en los EE. UU. que fueron puestos en alerta máxima para estar listos para desplegarse con poca antelación . Esas fuerzas están destinadas principalmente a ser parte de una Fuerza de Respuesta de la OTAN (NRF) destinada a reforzar el flanco oriental de la alianza, ante un posible ataque ruso contra Ucrania.*

La OTAN no ha tomado hasta el momento la decisión de activar el NRF, lo que requeriría el acuerdo de sus 30 estados miembros, entre ellos Hungría, cuyo primer ministro, Viktor Orbán, visitó Moscú el martes para ofrecer su apoyo a Putin y dijo que las sanciones a Rusia estaban “condenadas al fracaso".

Kirby dijo que las tropas que se desplegarán en los próximos días se desplegarán en virtud de acuerdos bilaterales con los países anfitriones.

*Biden y el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens Stoltenberg, han dejado claro que no entrarán tropas de combate de la OTAN en Ucrania, aunque allí hay un pequeño número de asesores militares.*

La decisión de desplegar tropas estadounidenses se produce tras un intercambio de documentos entre EE. UU., la OTAN y Rusia en los que se establecen sus posiciones respectivas sobre la seguridad europea, y una serie de llamadas telefónicas entre el secretario de Estado de EE. UU., Antony Blinken, y el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores ruso, Sergei. Lavrov.

Estados Unidos ha sugerido una serie de áreas de negociación y posibles medidas de fomento de la confianza, pero *ha insistido en que no puede haber compromiso sobre el derecho de Ucrania a unirse a la OTAN. La alianza también ha declarado que no es negociable. *La demanda central de Rusia es garantías de que la OTAN no se expandirá más hacia el este.

*Según una copia filtrada de las propuestas de EE. UU. y la OTAN, EE. UU. está listo para negociar sobre la limitación de los despliegues de misiles en Europa y tropas de combate en Ucrania, si Rusia retira su ejército y hace compromisos recíprocos.*

Kirby confirmó la autenticidad de los documentos, que fueron publicados el miércoles en el diario español El País. Tanto EE. UU. como la OTAN habían tratado de mantener en privado sus propuestas escritas para facilitar las tensas negociaciones con Rusia. El medio de comunicación estatal Ria Novosti informó que los documentos son auténticos, citando una fuente del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia.

El Kremlin ha negado cualquier participación en la filtración, que se produjo un día después de que Putin dijera que Estados Unidos había ignorado las principales preocupaciones de Rusia en su respuesta.

Si bien la filtración puede avergonzar a Washington, los documentos muestran que la posición de EE. UU. en público y en privado es similar: piden una reducción de la escalada a través de negociaciones sobre el control de armas y otros temas en gran parte técnicos, mientras advierten de duras consecuencias en caso de que Rusia lance una invasión en Ucrania. .

Las propuestas de EE. UU. y la OTAN también evitaron cualquier discusión sobre las controvertidas demandas de Rusia de una retirada de la OTAN de Europa del Este y la promesa de nunca considerar la membresía de Ucrania en la alianza de seguridad.

“Estados Unidos está dispuesto a discutir medidas de transparencia recíproca basadas en condiciones y compromisos recíprocos tanto de Estados Unidos como de Rusia para abstenerse de desplegar sistemas ofensivos de misiles lanzados desde tierra y fuerzas permanentes con una misión de combate en el territorio de Ucrania”, dice el documento. “Continuaremos consultando con Ucrania sobre estas discusiones”.

El documento también sugirió medidas de fomento de la confianza sobre ejercicios militares y control de armas en Europa, así como esfuerzos de distensión para evitar un choque militar accidental.

También llevó cuidadosas demandas para que la parte rusa retraiga sus fuerzas cerca de Ucrania. *Rusia ha movido más de 125.000 soldados a una distancia de ataque de la frontera con Ucrania, incluida casi la mitad de sus grupos tácticos de batallón (BTG) y unidades de apoyo disponibles.*

“Más aumentos rusos para forzar la postura o más agresión contra Ucrania obligarán a Estados Unidos y a nuestros aliados a fortalecer nuestra postura defensiva”, también se lee en el documento, y se agrega que el progreso solo se puede lograr en un “ambiente de desescalada” con respecto a la acumulación militar de Rusia cerca de Ucrania.

Rusia todavía está preparando una respuesta formal a las propuestas occidentales. Putin acusó el martes a Estados Unidos de ignorar las propuestas de seguridad de Rusia en sus primeros comentarios públicos sobre la crisis desde diciembre. En comentarios emotivos, también sugirió que Estados Unidos podría estar usando a Ucrania para tratar de incitar a Rusia a un conflicto con la OTAN.

*Putin dijo que esperaba que las negociaciones continuaran, pero admitió que no sabía qué forma podría tomar un acuerdo final.

Al mismo tiempo, Rusia ha continuado su acumulación a lo largo de la frontera con Ucrania, incluso desde Bielorrusia y la península de Crimea anexada. Una investigación realizada por el Equipo de Inteligencia de Conflictos en línea muestra que las unidades de la guardia nacional rusa y posiblemente la policía antidisturbios también se han desplegado en la región fronteriza. Esas fuerzas podrían usarse para mantener el terreno en caso de un ataque ruso, dijeron analistas.*

Las voces contra la guerra en Rusia también se han vuelto más audaces esta semana. En una carta abierta, un grupo de destacados activistas, académicos, periodistas y otras figuras públicas rusas acusan al “Partido de la Guerra” ruso en el Kremlin de buscar un conflicto en Ucrania.

“Nosotros, los ciudadanos responsables de Rusia y los patriotas de nuestro país, apelamos a los líderes políticos de Rusia y hacemos un desafío público y abierto al Partido de la Guerra que se ha formado dentro de las autoridades”, se lee en el llamamiento. “Expresamos el punto de vista de la parte de la sociedad rusa que odia la guerra y cree que es un crimen usar incluso la amenaza de guerra… en la retórica de la política exterior.

“Nuestra posición es extremadamente simple: Rusia no necesita una guerra con Ucrania y Occidente”, decía la carta.

Más de 2.000 personas han firmado públicamente la carta.









Ukraine crisis: Biden to deploy more US troops to eastern Europe


More than 3,000 troops headed to Germany, Poland and Romania after talks between Washington and Moscow fail to ease tensions




www.theguardian.com


----------



## Asurbanipal (2 Feb 2022)

Me entristece que todavía hay borregos que se sigan creyendo las mismas patrañas de los piratas usanos. ¡Siempre usan las mismas teorías! Si no es un false flag (torres gemelas, Maine, Pearl Harbour, incidente del Golfo de Tonkín, etc.) es el peligro a un peligro (Saddam Hussein y las incubadoras La madre de todas las mentiras , Irak y las armas de destrucción masiva en el 2003, Afganistán y Osama Ben Laden en 2001.

Y, ahora, "que los rusos son muy malos y van a atacar Ucrania, atequémoslos antes de que ellos ataquen".


----------



## Decipher (2 Feb 2022)

Cocorico dijo:


> *Crisis de Ucrania: Biden desplegará más tropas estadounidenses en Europa del Este*
> 
> Más de 3.000 soldados se dirigieron a Alemania, Polonia y Rumania después de que las conversaciones entre Washington y Moscú no lograran aliviar las tensiones.
> 
> ...



The Guarrian/10


----------

